# What did YOU do today?



## Misschief

Weekends are my unwind time; anyone who knows me knows that one of my favourite ways to unwind is to spend time in my kitchen. It's 2:00 p.m. now and so far today I've:

Made Rhubarb Cobbler with rhubarb from the garden
Made two loaves of Sourdough Whole Wheat bread
Made a batch of biscuits to go along with lunch
Started a batch of fermented cranberries
Started the back ribs for dinner
Two loads of laundry (with one hung on the line outside in the gorgeous sunshine)
Three loads of dishes (I don't have a dishwasher)
Now to decide what to have with the ribs.
What did YOU do?


----------



## IrishLass

A lazy day for me compared to yours.  So far...

-one load of laundry
-washed dishes by hand (I have a dishwasher , but I use it as storage for my homemade canned goods)
-piano practice (Beethoven's Moonlight Sonata, 1st movement...it's getting there. _Finally_ got the finger choreography down and can play it all the way through to the end, albeit _painfully  s-l-o-w_.   Now to concentrate on the dynamics and picking up the tempo some. Maybe by Christmas it might be good enough to play it in front of family. lol 

Need to do...

-more laundry
-go to the water/ice store
-tend to my garden
-clean the bathrooms
-go grocery shopping
-more piano practice

First I have to get off the forum..... 


IrishLass


----------



## artemis

Church, followed by the monthly church "brown bag lunch". A sewing friend stopped by to measure Omni's prom dress for alterations. Helped Omni paint her mask for prom. Brief nap. Now we're all watching Dancing with the Stars before the new episode airs tomorrow.


----------



## Lin19687

@Misschief i AM moving next door !!!!  love rhubarb !

I got 4 batches of soap done.
played with MP Sugar Scrub cubes.
Dishes
cleaned chicken poop from coop
Washing machine decided Not to spin dry the 4 fleece robes so I had to hand wring them... I got very wet.
Got to eat Dinner with DD together (amazing)


----------



## earlene

Well, you guys were productive, I've got to applaud your energy.  Yesterday (Saturday) I took a muscle relaxant (persistant back pain for several days) and ended up sleeping almost the whole day.  By evening, though, my back was so much better, I was pretty happy about that.

Today (Sunday) I drove 570 miles on my 1800 mile trip to Las Vegas.  Monday will be a shorter drive , followed by a longer drive on Tuesday and then another shorter drive on Wednesday.  Surprisingly, my back handled the drive much better than I could have hoped.  Although when I got out of the car at my first stop, I was quite stiff and had difficulty walking normally, the next few stops were not as difficult.  I plan to soak in a hot tub to relieve some of my stiffness, though.  That usually helps after extensive activity, so it should help with this, too.


----------



## Lin19687

I woke up to an almost empty Koi pond  but because of that I got to Clean out eh slime in it, pet the fishies (yes, pet them haha) .
Went to 3 different plant stores for new plantings around the pond.
Planted most of said plants.
Dropped off 5 huge cardboard boxes to the dump recycle.
Picked Spearmint and Lemon Balm from garden and enjoying some warm ( I couldn't wait)  refreshing tea.
Going to make baked potatoes with all the fixin's soon.


----------



## IrishLass

Glad I wasn't the only one cleaning slime today.  Spent the afternoon outside washing/scrubbing down my aeroponic Tower Garden and also my flood & drain hydroponic system, then storing them away for the summer (way too hot in my neck of the woods to keep them running during summer). I'll set them back up in late August/early September.


IrishLass


----------



## Lin19687

Oh right, you don't get snow like we do HAHAHA.


----------



## IrishLass

Thank goodness no! LOL I grew up in New Bedford, MA and as a child I _loved_ the snow. When I was 14, we moved 3,000 miles away to hot desert country......too early yet to have gotten my driver's permit or a job, and therefore to early to have ever experienced the lovely frustration of having to dig a car out of the snow or to have to drive through it to get to work on time. I don't know, but as an adult, I don't think I would have the quite same appreciation for it that I had as a child. LOL   As a funny aside, we fortuitously moved away from MA just a few days before the catastrophic  blizzard of '78  hit. My sis got caught in it, though, because she chose to stay behind with my grandmother to finish out the last semester of her senior year of high school. 


IrishLass


----------



## Arimara

I made mock crab cakes (chicken was used). I regret that I ate the crispier ones first (they fell apart)


----------



## Misschief

Let's see... I made a batch of rhubarb muffins, the bulk of which are now in the freezer, bottled my water kefir (blackberry lavender), went to a nursery with my husband to pick up some more bedding plants, planted them all when we got home, then prepped my soap while he did the dishes. Soap has been made and now I'm thinking about dinner while John washes the Jeep. He was feeling guilty about being totally unproductive today (it's just past 5:30).

Today's been a relatively quiet day, really.


----------



## Lin19687

So far i woke up, started the dishwasher and am on my 1st cup of Java and Pizellies (sp)

It's rainy and cloudy out today so I will most likely not get much done but search the Interwebs 

Happy Memorial day, stay sober or have someone sober drive you   We already had 4 fatalities this weekend


----------



## Lin19687

-Cut the grass this morning at 8am ! Best time before it gets hot and it is suppose to rain tonight/tomorrow.
-Put up 2 outside security cameras, threaded 2 wires for 2 other cameras through an underground pipe.
-Called Police on the idiots working across the street who dumped Another 10 wheel dump truck load of gravel on the street.  Cops told them to get it off by noon.. idiots, left it over night last night as it is on a hair pin turn !
-Fixed roof in one of the Resin sheds so it doesn't leak.
-Organized said shed and put lawn mower in there so I can put "FM items" (tent, table, chair) into smaller shed with shorter/easier access to car.
-Went to gym, even though gym buddy didn't go
-AND grabbed a couple grocery stuffs on my way home.

Wow I got a bunch done today !

What say you ???


----------



## amd

Put on pants and went to work like a big girl. My inner child really wants to go the pool though.


----------



## earlene

Granddaughter & I took a little drive today to the car wash.  We passed it yesterday on our way back from the Post Office & Baskin Robbins.  Driving from Illinois to Las Vegas and back East to Texas results in a very dirty bug-laden car, so finding a car wash was on my agenda for thousands of miles, actually.

Since returning from the car wash, I have been ripping ukele music from CDs I bought in Kaua'i for my ukele-playing granddaughter to listen to on her XBox.  The artist told me it was okay to do so, when I bought them from her, so I am not concerned about sharing them with her.


----------



## Rune

Sitting in front of the computer all day doing nothing. The morning was quite busy though, since I had to arrange a courier to pick up my parcel full of fragrance oils far away down there in Australia. So I struggeled a bit with the online services from different companies. But I have learned that all the companies that claim they are cheaper and better than regular services, they are definately not cheaper. So no discount freight at the discount freight companies, no. The cheapest and easiest to use is Australia Post. So I could have saved myself from frustration hours in front of the computer punching in all kinds of information, only to discover that I'm out of area where they deliver, in the wrong country, too expensive, etc, etc.

I was going to plant some tulips and hyacinths outside. Just because they were on sale at the grocery store, I bought some onions, or what you call them. But I had no energy for planting today. I'm pretty sure both tulips and hyacinths will die in this climate zone. But since it was bought locally, it might work. But that is no guarantee. I bought an apple tree with red leaves once. When I came home with it and read the label, the climate zone did not match where I am. I planted it anyway, it did just grow a little bit, and eventually died after a few years. And that tree was sold from a local garden shop. 

I have changed my mind, actually. I will plant the tulips and hyacinths on my grandmother's grave instead. So I hope they survive. I have no idea if they will come up year after year. They have stopped writing such things on the packages. They did wrote that they could also come up next year. I'm not sure what that means. So we'll see. Generally I don't see the point of planting things that don't come up year after year. A waste of time, labour and money. 

A few days ago I helped a friend of mine planting some flowers. Not seeds, but flowers in small pots. And it was the type that dies for never to show up again. That is the only thing they sell around here. They earn more, since you have to buy new onces each year. But I told my friend - what's the point of planting this crap? She totally agreed, but lives in a house after her dead grandparents, and just until they sort out what shall be done with the house, if it will be sold or what. So she sees no point in planting something durable if she is only staying there in max one year more anyway. So it was only for her pleasure this summer. A very good point. It is by the way total war between the heirs of that house. Fake testaments and you name it. Well, it is only the aunt of my friend that is totally crazy and unbelievably greedy. But one person is enough to start a war.

I have also been filling up even more shopping carts at a handful of online places. As if I don't have enough full shopping carts here and there. I think I must have like 100 carts full of stuff. I never can deside what and where to buy stuff. But I did buy something today. I bought KOH for making liquid soap, some pigments and something else to fill up my quota for customs free import. I really can't remember what I bought. I have to check. Okey. I bought KOH + black and red oxide, kaolin clay, citric acid and sodium bicarbonate (to make sodium citrate) and PH paper, from Laborladen.de in Germany. Really cheap, 500 grams in total of iron oxides (black and red) for 3,44 Euro/$4. They don't have a lot of supplies though. I think they have a lot more that what's on their webshop, because I read that they had 30.000 chemicals.

So now I need ultramarine pigment, some micas and some clays + different natural colorants. Some shops have something you really, really want, but lacks something you really need. Other have something you need, but not something you desperately want. I wish I could find a shop that has it all. Well, oh, I remember. There is a big one in England. Maybe Bonnymans? I must check. No, that is a chemical supply store. Hmm, what is the name of the store I'm thinking about..... They have some single, square soap molds with their logo on, in blue color. It starts on H, I'm sure. Ok, intensive googling again, as if I had not done anything else today. 

G Baldwin & Co, that is the name of the store. Web: Baldwins.co.uk. It was not starting with H, that is Holland&Barrett, a health food store. But Baldwin's, they have a huuuuuge lot of stuff. Maybe not to wonder, since they have traded since 1844! Well, I guess I will fill up another cart before the day is over. I am making progress, since I today did actually both fill up a cart and paid it in the same day, instead of the usual fill up and forget-method.

Now it's time for the last cup of coffee and a cigarett outdoors. It is so nice here since it is daylight even at night. But slightly dark since it is dark clouds outside. But it usually is almost as in the middle of the day. Some places even sunshine at night. That is what I love the most about the arctic summers - the total lack of depressing darkness.


----------



## Lin19687

Almost sold out my Chicken eggs today    At first I was thinking I was over run, then my regular cust said she wanted 2 dz 

Did Gym and got sweaty just on the treadmill (that is all I do really) so I am happy for that.

OH and I put my clothes away from the laundry basket.  Sometimes I just fold them and if I don't put them right away in the drawers they sit there.  It's just my clothes


----------



## Lin19687

Today I will be putting the roofing tarp over the chicken run.  Keep them Dry and out of the summer sun that will come soon.. maybe.

Also need to screw in the security camera, that has fallen again.  At least the picture it is sending is of the area the chickens dig in.  So I can still do Chicken TV


----------



## Lin19687

It's hitting 90's today and tomorrow.

I have Black out film for windows and I am finally doing the last 7 windows on the East & South sides of the house.
I also have Dimming Reflective film that I put on the front and back picture windows .  Cuts 1/2 the light and you get that fun mirror on the outside


----------



## loriag

I was up just after 4 AM, couldn't sleep. I watched Ransom on couchtuner and than decided I just wasn't going to get back to sleep. So I did dishes and made a blue camo soap. Than had breakfast ready for the hubster by 8 AM, waffles, eggs, bacon, fruit. Followed by getting ready for a community Church service where hubster preached. Burgers and hot dogs followed, than went up to the hospital to visit a friend who was just transferred back after major surgery. We than decided an order of sushi would be nice and now I am home.


----------



## cmzaha

Not much, other than working on sewing together my granddaughter's crochet egg gathering apron. They are so cute . Getting ready to leave and walk through a semi local Farmer's Market where I used to sell. The manager started bringing in numerous soap makers and raised the price so I have no interest in it anymore.  A couple of months ago we went down there and there were 6 soapmakers selling


----------



## earlene

Paid two bills, read and composed emails, contacted our mobile service provider to discuss international calling plans (we are planning a trip to Europe in a few months), did some housework, checked on an Amazon order, thought of walking down to the Music Festival (yesterday it was just too hot for that walk) and reconsidered because it's still too hot for the walk.


----------



## Lin19687

Just came in from trying to train the wild baby bunny to eat grass from my fingers.

He likes the Hen's pellet food  and has moved in to under the shed near their coop/run.  I moved HIS waterer next to the shed where he slides under.
So cute !


----------



## earlene

Lin19687 said:


> Just came in from trying to train the wild baby bunny to eat grass from my fingers.
> 
> He likes the Hen's pellet food  and has moved in to under the shed near their coop/run.  I moved HIS waterer next to the shed where he slides under.
> So cute !



We get lots of rabbits in our town.  They are everywhere.  I love watching them, but sometimes they don't know where to run when the riding lawn mowers come out, and that is devastating.

Several years ago, one of our neighbors was coaxing a few kits (baby rabbits) by hand feeding them.  I was really quite surprised the doe allowed it, but I am sure she was gone from the nest at the time.  My granddaughter even had the experience to feed one herself because she was visiting us at the time.  It was fun for her, but I prefer they remain wild and free rather than learn an unsafe trust of humans.  But perhaps yours is an orphan and needs the help.


----------



## Lin19687

I think Orphaned and has taken to the hens.  Tries to play zoom around but the hens just look at it.  It's so funny.
Only reason I was trying to feed it is to let him know that I am not a threat
He (she) started to hang out near me and just eat.  I think it learned that from the Hens

I have neighbor crappy outdoor cats and i want to try to keep this little guy alive for a while at least.
He CAN leave if he so chooses but I think it thinks the hens are 'family' 
hahahaha

Now to get the DOG people to Stop letting their dog piss on my fence and scare the chickens.  "oh look the dog thinks they are fun'  F****  NO !  My 'no poop, no dogs' small sign is in a different language as no one seem to want to READ IT.


----------



## Lin19687

I am hoping to go out and move & drill new entrance holes in my (empty) Bee Hive.
I saved a bee from drowning in the chicken waterer. She sat on the rock next to it drying off.  after 10 min she was still there fanning her butt off (with wings).  So I got her on my finger and I could FEEL the vibration. It was so cool.
I put her in the Hive hole and she walked all around it like she was interested.
Crossing fingers she comes back with Scouts !


----------



## Lin19687

I got DD to go to the gym today with me !  And I just asked if she would go and she was like yeah sure.  No sqwuak about it 


btw the bee never came back


----------



## Misschief

Aww.. I was hoping the bee would come back.


----------



## Lin19687

Me too 
That is ok, the Bee hive is still there just in case.  But to be honest I would rather get them when I have a farm of my own and not have to worry about moving them.
Oh there's a Bee ! too cute video.


----------



## Misschief

I've seen that video.. so cute!


----------



## Escott752

I just had the opportunity to soak in an Epsom salt float chamber. Talk about a fun experience and so super relaxing!


----------



## earlene

We walked 19,898 steps today and we're not done yet. But thankfully we are on the train for a couple of hours now, so I am using my TENS unit on my very sore & tired left foot. Of course both feet are tired, but Lefty gets priority.

We walked along the River Walk in Chicago on our way back to the station, but after else we had done I didn't have enough energy to get my camera back out. Next time. The views from below will make fabulous photos. Before that, we first went back to Taste of Chicago to eat, then to the Art Institute to feed our spirits.

Last night we took the Architectural Boat Boat tour and the night before that the Fireworks Boat Tour. I think we're headed up to Frank Lloyd Wright's home tomorrow.


----------



## amd

Cleaned the main floor bathroom. I am slowly working my way through all three bathrooms in the house because even though the kids have bathroom cleaning chores in their daily chore rotation, and they have been told the expectations (Cleaning the vanity does not mean just the counter, you have to clean inside the sink and the faucet! Cleaning the toilet does not mean just scrubbing the bowl but wiping the seat and the top of the tank!) the children refuse to do it. When they are grown up, I am never going to visit them, their houses will be disgusting because they refuse to clean properly. [End Rant] Oh, and I unloaded the dishwasher. Then I went to work.


----------



## lenarenee

Watched soap videos until late last night; as I was up with a head cold and sore throat. Made a huge mug of chai tea, made toast with melted Velveeta, sitting and watching Hallmark's Christmas in July.

The flood people came back yesterday to do more bio-washing, so there's 3 huge fans running. The only usable room downstairs in the kitchen, so living upstairs. Most of the furniture/stuff is packed in a unit in the driveway. What a mess.

Aching to make soap, but it could be 2 months before I can!


----------



## earlene

Attended Hubby's minor surgery (infected cyst incision & removal of material), which is the second time in my life to actually see this procedure done up close & personal.  The first time I was in nursing school and it was done in the ER, but it was a non-infected cyst on a thumb of a total stranger.  This time it was an infected cyst on my husband's back, which he forgot to make an appointment to have removed before it became infected.  We had a week of hot compresses to reduce the infection, which also brought about a lot of drainage prior to the appointment.  In spite of that, there was a huge amount of material the doctor removed and he is not positive it is all gone.  He has a follow up appointment in 6 weeks, when the doc will ascertain if further clean-out is needed, etc.  I have post-poned my road trip to California because he cannot manage dressing changes in the middle of his back.  Until it stops opening up with hot showers and physical activity, I will be staying home to perform nursing duties at least once or twice daily.


----------



## steffamarie

earlene said:


> I will be staying home to perform nursing duties at least once or twice daily.


Sorry your hubs is having these issues!! As a fellow nurse (and an OR nurse at that), I sympathize with your struggles. Hope the infection will clear with no further surgical intervention!! We've got some amazing wound surgeons at my hospital and it is amazing what the human body can overcome with time and a little help.


----------



## Lin19687

This might be long.
My elderly kitty is mostly deaf now and sight has been fading in the last year or so.
She had been shaking her head here and there and when you rub the ear you could hear moisture.  So I went to clean it.  She is a completely indoor kitty and I have not had to clean her ears in 8+ years.

With in 5 minutes her eye became sunken in, balance way off and we rushed to the ER Vet in the next town (10 min).  It was 9:30pm.  DD came with.
Turns out she has NO Ear drum in either ear.    Might be why she can't hear in general.
Her balance was all off and her poor eye   I feel so bad.
I used alcohol and a tiny amount. never had an issue before and I know it isn't what you would normally use. I was out of ear cleaner.  This all is my fault, I should have waited till I got more ear cleaner. But the Vet said he thinks the ear drums were not there before. I still feel so bad .

The good news is that they hoped her eye would return to normal and balance too in a few days.
We got home at about 11:30 or so and her balance was mostly back.
I slept on the couch and she slept ON me, so I got no sleep Monday night.  At one point she was sleeping on her face, I thought she died and had to give her a shake.  She didn't like that but it made me happy 

TODAY her eye is back to just about normal !  YAY !!   She is taking her pills like a champ in a treat but still is not thrilled with  the drops in the ears 2x a day.  I don't blame her but she has 8 days left of it.
I slept for 10- 1/2 hrs last night and she came up stairs and slept a little with me, which is rare.


----------



## earlene

Oh, poor baby.  I am so sorry you dear kitty is in so much discomfort, Lin.


----------



## shunt2011

Took the hubby to the doctor to get all his staples removed from his  total hip replacement.  Thankful he is doing well and progressing well and can start driving Friday (3 weeks out).  Will be out of work though for another 10 weeks.


----------



## Lin19687

Going to Boston for the day with DD and it's her B-day (17).
N.E. Aquarium, Faneuil hall, walk around.  See an Imax movie at the Aquarium.
Hope to finish using my Charlie card on the T but I am not sure how much $ is on it and won't know till I get to the station to check... you would think they would have that on line


----------



## SoaperForLife

Wrapped soap for an upcoming craft show... I have printed up and cut each label so other than beveling and shrink wrapping it's all good.


----------



## Lin19687

FM and MAN was it MUGGY, my Salt bars were sweating 
crappy day too, not much traffic


----------



## amd

I cleaned out the garage at the rental house, although there is one load to take to the dump but it is a small pile. One lady was willing to take the two dressers and end tables that I had been storing out there, so I helped her load them up. Twinged my back, so now I am laying on a heat pad and catching up on the forum.


----------



## shunt2011

Working cleaning my soaping room. Holy cow what a mess. But it feels good to purge and organize things. Had to take a break to babysit the grandkids for a few hours. I wish there was a soap maker local that might get want a bunch of stuff. Going to post on local FB groups see if I get any bites.


----------



## Holly8991

I made a HUGE mess.  I used goats milk then CPOP!  What an oily disastrous mess....UGH!


----------



## OldHippie

Holly8991 said:


> I made a HUGE mess.  I used goats milk then CPOP!  What an oily disastrous mess....UGH!


I use goat's milk and CPOP all the time,  where did it go wrong?


----------



## Holly8991

I don't know? 
It was so pretty when I put it in the oven and then I checked and it was more oil than anything else.  I have never had it happen so I thought it was the goats milk.


----------



## shunt2011

The sugars do cause heating.  How long did you leave it in and did you just heat the oven then turn it off.


----------



## Holly8991

170 degrees for an hour.  I was turning it off when I saw the mess.


----------



## shunt2011

Holly8991 said:


> 170 degrees for an hour.  I was turning it off when I saw the mess.



That’s likely the problem. Most warm the oven then turn it off when the soap goes in. Leaving it for an hour at 170 caused it to overheat.


----------



## Holly8991

Really?  I have only done it a handful of times and this is my 1st nastiness.  Thank you


----------



## Guspuppy

I let my dog eat a groundhog he had killed in the yard. Now I am sitting here surfing the web while I keep my eye on him, because I am worried he is going to bloat. It turned out to be a MUCH bigger meal than I realized and he ate the whole thing! (minus skin and guts and head) He's so full his rib cage actually expanded, not just his full belly sticking out from underneath. But I read an account of a vet whose dog got into a box of chicken wings and ate 15 POUNDS and came out fine, so I'm hoping Gus is ok too.


----------



## nvn8v73

Well today is Saturday, so we had to go to the summer annual company picnic with the hubster ate some food had fun and games. Entered my name in a drawing and actually had my name called and got a amazon gift card, whoop whoop more soaping supplies. Had a good time, then went to the health food store for some essential oils, shea butter and jojoba oil got home and realised I'm almost out of lavender, I could kick myself. Other than that all is good.


----------



## earlene

Yes, I was surprised to discover that I am out of lavender, too, *nvn8v73*.  I really need to get some more.  Others say it DOS's but none of mine with lavender have (knock on wood).

Yesterday I made soap, in fact, I've made soap 4 days this week, and plan to make more today.  A couple days ago I started a new thing to see how it goes with tracking weights to see if calculating net weight of soap will work for me.  This is based on Marie Gales' posts on Calculating the net weight of soap.  (I've tracked weights before, but not in conjunction with determining net wt of soap in a predictive way.  It's probably easier to use her method she outlines in Part Two, but decided to try both methods.  For Castiles, I think the method described in Part Two would be best since I don't use or give them away until a very long cure.  Anyway, here are the links for both parts:
Part One
Part Two

This morning I looked for one bar of soap I was sure I had made, but misplaced.  I recently bought a small silicone soap mold with  a guitar on on the surface, and have made 4 soaps with it this week (one for each day I made soap) and wanted to put a temporary label on it with it's weight.  I was beginning to think I remembered wrong and didn't make 4, but finally found it.  The day I unmolded it, I apparently stuck it in a box with some cured soaps I have set out for labeling and shrink-wrapping and just didn't remember putting in that box.  So now it sits with the new soaps, and am relieved I am not losing my memory (to the extent) as feared.


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares

Having my guys over for lunch (my best friend, his partner and my boyfriend) we’ll then probably spend all afternoon playing scrable and rummy.


----------



## Holly8991

Alfa_Lazcares said:


> Having my guys over for lunch (my best friend, his partner and my boyfriend) we’ll then probably spend all afternoon playing scrable and rummy.



I wanna come to your house!  Sounds like fun


----------



## Lin19687

Adults and Scrabble make a great game with friends !
Rummy is long but one of my favorite card games


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares

Lin19687 said:


> Adults and Scrabble make a great game with friends !
> Rummy is long but one of my favorite card games



We actually play the one with plastic number thingys? Not the cards one, but i think its mostly the same? Lots of pizza and wine, it was great!


----------



## earlene

I submitted a return to Amazon for the second day in a row.  This is getting annoying.  I really wanted today's item to be of good quality (I paid enough for it) and for it to be well made and be exactly as advertised.  I really was not expecting it to fall apart the moment the packaging was open.  So it's going back just like the other thing that was delivered yesterday went back today.  I wonder what tomorrow's deliveries will bring.  

I expect good quality from Etsy, at least.  That's one of the deliveries tomorrow.  Another is a battery charger for my camera batteries that were supposed to come today, but for some reason are delayed a month!  I may just cancel the batteries after all.  I'm waiting until tomorrow to see how I think about it after a good nights sleep.


----------



## Lin19687

So far I have cleaned the litter box, brought up some laundry (but not folded as of right now).  Fed the Kitties and Fish, let out Hens.
The rest of the say is up in the air


----------



## earlene

Busy day here.  Currently I am preparing a Windows 10 Installation disc (DVD) for my son because something went haywire with his PC and none of the normal avenues are working for him.  It is one of the several things ongoing today, getting ready for the roadtrip to CA, some of which has been packing the trunk full of stuff for him.  The trunk is not even full yet, but so far I got a microwave oven, a really sturdy desk (dismantled), a suitcase with kitchen supplies, a dishpan with cleaning supplies and a few miscellaneous items.  There's till room for the mops & the colander not yet packed.  The bar stool will only fit in the cabin of the car, either in the passenger seat (that's where I put it when I brought it home) or the back seat.  Since I will be on the road for 4 days before delivery, I will probably put it in the back seat and keep what I need every night within easy reach.

Also made traveling foods, cut soap, gathered soaps for mailing to other family, started laundry (2 loads is the goal today), picked out 6 clothing items for donation (an ongoing closet reduction project) and put away a few things, oh, and started dinner.  But I made a rather bigger mess that I have yet to tidy up before the day is done.  And I want to choose a project to bring along this time, something that doesn't require a lot of space in my car.


----------



## Lin19687

Typical morning chores, feed cats, Koi Fish, Chickens (and let them out to range).

Packed up the car for a FM, that sucked... see craft fairs and shows section.

Came home, changed, went to Mall with DD to eat a little something.
Forgot that I was meeting my guy for the eggs I sell. Made it to him (we meet somewhere in town) but I don't think he was too happy.  **** dude, I sell you Local free range organically raised chicken eggs for $3 !!!  shut up and wait a little bit for once .  grr

Now I am fiddling on the Puter and will go out and watch some TV and snuggle with old deaf kitty


----------



## artemis

We be helped prepped the church for this week's Vacation Bible School. Lots of decorating and hanging things on the walls. Trying to remember which tapes we're strong enough to hold things up w/out pulling off the paint, etc.


----------



## amd

Got home from 2 day show, did dishes, took daughter school shopping, made dinner, played basketball with hubby. and now chilling with daughter watching Netflix.


----------



## Arimara

I woke up, made a latte via a K-Latte (Keurig haters be warned- I like this Keurig and I find it amazing for ME), trying to figure out if I'm going to make veggie chili or or scallion pancakes, and I'm stalking a truck to for a parking spot.


----------



## Lin19687

I used to have a Keurig, loved the Chia Latte  yummm.  It probably didn't even have any chia or tea in it, but it was good.

I did my free FM, did only $42 in sales but it was rainy 
Trying to figure out when to go to Costco because of the rain.  Wait a bit and see how it is or just go and get it over with.  I NEED kitty dry food...


----------



## TeresaGG

I'm working on rearranging my bedroom. I have almost finished the closet organizer shelf system. I'm also spraypainting some of my shelves. I am so tempted to paint while everything is cleaned off and packed up.


----------



## Lin19687

DO IT !  you will wish you had in a month or so


----------



## earlene

Some shopping with my son.  We were going to go down to the next bigger town, too, but he changed his mind since we have to go there on Monday anyway.  That's where the HUD office is and the Walmart and most stores for getting varieties of things.  But it's hot and the week-end so he decided he didn't want to face the crowds in the heat.  Gives me some time to make more soap, which I plan to do shortly.  Then I'll watch the Fear the Walking Dead marathon on AMC.  I really like staying in places that have AMC just so I can catch up on my Dead shows.


----------



## Lin19687

I am having my morning coffee without Sugar.  I don't use anything but sugar normally, 1 small scoop.  Today I put the slightest pinch of salt ( like 15 grains of salt) in my cup and tasted.  MMM  good enough to try no sugar.  So far so good ........... unless this means I am losing my sense of taste  hahahhahahaha


----------



## Misschief

Lin19687 said:


> I am having my morning coffee without Sugar.  I don't use anything but sugar normally, 1 small scoop.  Today I put the slightest pinch of salt ( like 15 grains of salt) in my cup and tasted.  MMM  good enough to try no sugar.  So far so good ........... unless this means I am losing my sense of taste  hahahhahahaha



I always put a pinch of coffee into my coffee maker when I make coffee. It helps. 

ETA: (oops... not quite awake yet; the coffee hadn't kicked in.... no wonder, huh?) That should read "a pinch of SALT".


----------



## Lin19687

LOL that must be some weak coffee  hahahahah
I know you meant salt just couldn't resist.

I have found that it works a bit better in the cup then the grinds.  But there is a fine line between too much and just right.  Not thrilled with salty coffee


----------



## Misschief

Lin19687 said:


> LOL that must be some weak coffee  hahahahah
> I know you meant salt just couldn't resist.
> 
> I have found that it works a bit better in the cup then the grinds.  But there is a fine line between too much and just right.  Not thrilled with salty coffee


LOL... yeah, no wonder it hadn't kicked in yet.


----------



## Lin19687

Today after I unmolded the Salt bars I had a Donut .... and then licked my finger   Warning, DON'T do that after you play with Salt bars.  salty donut is not good and drinking OJ right after desn't help either


----------



## Misschief

Lin19687 said:


> Today after I unmolded the Salt bars I had a Donut .... and then licked my finger   Warning, DON'T do that after you play with Salt bars.  salty donut is not good and drinking OJ right after desn't help either


LOL.. that's kind of like drinking wine after brushing your teeth.... Ick!


----------



## earlene

Less than I planned.  I also forgot today is Friday and thought it was Saturday.  Being retired does that to me, at least that's my excuse.  So I was lamenting that I missed the Farmer's Market this morning, but I didn't.  So that's one good thing so far.

I finally started chopping veggies for soup at 3 pm, probably way too late to get it done in time for dinner.  Hubby gets home at 7:30 tonight he said as he was leaving.  Maybe he will work late and give the soup a little longer to cook.  I usually like to get it started in the morning.  Oh well, I can always leave it on low and we can have it tomorrow.  But if I keep it simple, maybe it'll be ready on time.

So a few days ago Hubby took me to a new-to-us international grocery store that he discovered quite by accident the day before.  I love discovering new grocery stores where I can find unique or otherwise hard to find ingredients, and this was such a place.  We now have at least 4 or 5 such spots where we can obtain hard-to-find things (hard to find in this area, anyway).  And the good thing is that this store is just around the corner from a Goodwill store, and I always like going thrift store shopping, plus it's in the same state, so not as far to drive for some of these ingredients.  The way the shelves are arranged is perfect for each ethnic type of cooking that a person might want to shop for, in that if you want to find the ingredients for a given ethnic-type food, you can find every related item in that one aisle (except for produce or frozen items), including the appropriate spices, dry goods, canned goods, pre-pared packets and even drinks and deserts.

Because one of our new members mentioned Tamarind recently, I decided to try a Tamarind canned drink.  Although I have had tamarind before, I had never tasted it in a drink as far as I recall, so thought I'd give it a try.  I should have pulled out my reading glasses and read the label first though.  What a lot of sugar!  And I really hate sugary drinks - well anything sugary for the most part.  After one sip, I gave it to my husband.  I simply cannot drink anything with 48 grams of sugar in it!

I also saw extremely large bottles of Mustard Oil and although I didn't buy any, I came back to re-read some threads here on SMF about mustard oil in soap making.  I was surprised by the size of some of these bottles, since mustard oil is banned as a cooking oil in the US and of course, the bottles do say 'not for consumption' right on them.  Well, my guess is that they are being used for more than a massage oil since they are sold in a grocery store, right?  And there is not aisle anywhere in this store for personal care items.  The only area of the store not devoted to food items (other than the American aisle, which has t.p., plastic baggies, and paper towels) is an area devoted to cookware.  Everything else if strictly food.  Anyway, next time I go there, I might buy a small bottle of mustard oil and try it in soap just for the fun of it.  Some members here reported that they really did like it in soap.   And it is in the Soapee lye calculator, so there wouldn't be any guesswork.


----------



## amd

I think I know what I'm making for supper! I get so overwhelmed feeding six people (I shouldn't be, I grew up in a household of eleven and I was responsible for having dinner started when my mom came home from work) that a lot of nights I stall until everyone has the hangries.


----------



## shunt2011

Got my tent all set up for my weekend show.  Also got together a large order to deliver on Monday.  Feeling accomplished.  Hoping the rain that’s called for this weekend stays away.


----------



## earlene

1.  Met with a banker briefly to get some business done.  It's not done, but it's in process.
2. Went to the Farmer's Market in spite of the rainy weather.  Luckily it did not rain while I was there, so I managed to get quite a lot of fresh veggies, fruit and a loaf of bread.  (It's supposed to rain for 8 days in a row, my husband told me last night.)
3. Ordered full size sheets for my son from Amazon and was surprised to see a guaranteed delivery of one of them for Monday, which is a national holiday, so I wonder if that's really going to happen. Anyway, he needs them & we were never able to find any while I was there, nor at any Thrift stores along my travels.  Sheets are harder and harder to find in thrift stores, these days, it seems. I don't know where the sheets he used to have have gone, but he didn't have any sheets on his bed since he moved into his house.  Well sheets do wear out and perhaps that's what happened.  I didn't ask.

My TO DO list for today is extensive, but my goal is to only do a bit on each item on the list, as some of the projects require many hours and much lifting.  As long as I do a bit on each, I will feel that I am making reasonable progress.  Considering my back problems this week, I believe this is the wisest way to handle my first day back to doing actual house-hold work (other than cooking.)


----------



## scard

Taking oodles of pictures of zillions of rubber stamps to sell on Etsy. Time to move most of my much-loved art and craft supplies along.
Saving and selling in hopes of moving in the not too distant future.


----------



## Lin19687

@scard can you post a link to your etsy ???? 

I have a FM at 1:30 today 
But have a Dentist appt at 10:45 which better not take too long, I still have to pack the soap


----------



## amd

Emptied the dishwasher.
Put on pants and went to work like a big girl.


----------



## earlene

Called 3 doctors.  Dental appt today at 2:30 (the sores in my mouth not healing very well, but when they do, more develop).  Doc (who treats my joints) office nurse said I need to see my primary physician when I called to inform about the sores not healing and said I made the right decision to stop taking the med, but that I may have something more going on, so call him, which I had already decided I'd be doing anyway.  Primary physician appt. is not until Thursday morning, though.  I have developed other slow-healing sores as well.  Sores like scratching a blemish or itch that causes a sore that forms a scab but isn't healing completely - two or three of those.  Putting this altogether has caused me concern and besides the fact that I stopped taking the NSAID (and my GERD med, too) I believe I should be on an antibiotic.  I hope my dentist prescribes one, but he's anti-antibiotics, so I can't really count on him doing that.  At least he might have some recommendations about what to do about the mouth sores.  It's really getting quite old.  He will probably take a sample to get tested at least.  I certainly hope so, or he might refer me to a specialist, which seems more likely.  But then, so might my primary physician.  Anyway, that's where I'm at today.  

Other than that, Hubby & I have been talking about our trip to Europe, where to go and what to see, and how many days in each place kind of thing.  He's off work today and tomorrow.


----------



## shunt2011

Got up and came to work.   Had a great 2 day show over the weekend.  Had to close early on Saturday due to tornado spotting not to far from where we were.   My booth was pretty much right on Lake Huron, the waves were a really good size all weekend.  Winds were crazy but the weather for the most part was beautiful.


----------



## Lin19687

Went to Acupuncture, put a few empty boxes away, listed out what needs to be made soap wise.
Now just about to get everything ready for marathon soaping.

OH and catching up on SMF since I was gone from Thurs-Monday


----------



## Misschief

Not today but yesterday, after work, I made 9 jars of Green Gage Plum jam. My husband has been talking about Green Gage Plum jam and looking for Green Gage plums ever since we moved here (in 2003). This weekend, after my market, we stopped in at a little place advertising tomatoes (which is what he wanted) and found out that the farmer has 9 or 10 Green Gage plum trees. We bought some and I made the jam yesterday. My husband is happy!

Today, he's processing tomatoes.

Oh... also today, I stopped in at Buckerfield's, a farm and animal supply store, and picked up a can of Pine Tar. I'm hoping to make some pine tar salve for my eczema. I have a small spot of it on my arm and its been driving me crazy. Nothing has been helping.


----------



## lenarenee

I dropped out of my physiology class. Apparently you need to know chemistry even though it's not listed as a prerequisite; I can't learn that plus study the massive volume of physiology info without completely going insane. (protein synthesis, ATP production, and photosynthesis in one 90 minute lecture and test over 2 weeks of material 2 days later??)  Nope.  And he lectures so fast that I had to record it and write notes at home....he clocks in at 185 words per minutes - teaching ATP production!  I can't even listen that fast.


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares

I did the math!

I havent really bothered with doing the math on the $ of soap making since it started just as a “it might or might not become a hobby”. Then since I liked it I started getting stuff (specially the oils) at supermarkets and we all know they dont usually have the best prices. Then I went to costco where some prices are a bit better sometimes. And then I found a provider that is waay cheaper. But, since cheaper also means buy larger quantities, I finally sat down and did all the math. I finally know how much are my bars costing me (i had no idea) so now I can get a better grasp at this hobbie.

It was not as expensive as I thought it was gonna be.


----------



## Lin19687

Had one cup of coffee and 12 Pizzelle's so far 
working on 2nd cup of coffee then out to run errands


----------



## Lin19687

Ditto from above    It's kind of my morning routine when I ave Pizzelle's at my desk 

I also am heating up oils as I do this....  catching up on the SMF and coddling the old meowing cat in the other room.


----------



## Misschief

I'm having my first cup of coffee and mentally going over my list of FM things to take.


----------



## MKLonestar

Yesterday as the rains hammered down on us from the "tropical depression" or "tropical storm" (I honestly didn't pay attention to what it technically was on the Texas Gulf Coast) I spent most of the day unpacking and organizing my workroom/office. Today, I am planning to get it finished (I did not realize how many molds, FO's, EO's, additives, oils, etc I had since they had never all been in one room before now). With the sun now out and the rain gone, if I still feel up to it after doing the workroom, then I will try to get some grocery shopping done. I also need to place an order for a "soaping table" since the house we are renting for the next year or two does not have adequate countertop area. I have a very busy day ahead and I and still catching up on SMF.


----------



## Arimara

I went out today for a much needed walk. I found a soaper who sells creams and she actually uses preservatives. I did not have enough on hand to buy anything (and I did not ask how long she cured her soaps as I don't know if that is rude) so I took her card and will be looking to purchase in the future. The only thing that had me bummed was the fact she didn't really have too many soaps that were unscented.


----------



## Lin19687

Cleaned out the Chicken run and added a bunch of compost and new scratching hay for them.... even though they have 4 NEW holes in the front yard .  grrr 

Off to hunt for a Farm to buy


----------



## shunt2011

Made 25 Sugar Scrubs, got 2 double batches of bath bomb mix ready to add my oils to and making lip balm.


----------



## jcandleattic

I didn't realize my Oct show was the first weekend of October, which is 2 weeks from now! HAHA so, I've been running around like a mad woman trying to get everything packaged, labeled and boxed to be ready to go.  I needed to shrink wrap, label over 300 soaps, and about 150 candles. Got all the soaps shrink wrapped, but still need to print the name label for them. (I have the ingredients label pre-printed, and just slap those on after shrinking them) and still need to print all the candle labels before putting them on the candles, and I have to wick and shrink wrap my pillars. I hope I can get it all done before my show. Wouldn't be bad if I didn't work outside the home... this happens every year, you'd think I'd get to the point where I was more organized. LOL


----------



## Lin19687

Jealous.

Obviously I can't figure out what I want to do today.

I went to Costco instead of searching online for a farm.
But I got Pizzelle's  my fav with coffee

Crap, now  I have to have coffee...


----------



## Lin19687

Since I have a rental Minivan I went to IKEA and got a kallax 12 cube shelf and put it together.  Moved soap from my desk to the curing rack.  Attached a lamp to the wall above where I do soaping. 
\
ummm  yeah that is about it.  I was suppose to do the fish pond but it didn't get as sunny as I hoped to help heat up the pond.


----------



## SoapAddict415

Today I really didn't do anything. The most I did was nap, wash dishes & cook dinner.


----------



## Lin19687

caught up on SMF, got old kitty settled in the sunshine on my bed....  Now going to the Dentist for fillings


----------



## Lin19687

Did a House Showing for another Realtor in the city.  He will be paying me 
Got Soap boxes from show put away and in a new spot out of the way.
Set up the Winter Heated Dog bowl set up in the Hen Coop.
Dug up 3 of the 4 Elephant bulbs, one wouldn't budge so I just left it.  It is wedged in a Cinder Block hole.
Put a bamboo fence away in the shed.
Got 1 egg   just one today, from the coop.
Got to chit chat with the 1st born today - that is a rarity with his sleeping pattern, lol
Got Heavy gauge extension set for the Heater for the Koi Pond, but didn't get the heater put in just yet.


----------



## Lin19687

Today i am going to cut soap and maybe hit the gym.  But my sciatica hurts so maybe I will just hang upside down on my inversion table.

Oh and get a Tool box.  I have tool bits and pieces all over, screw driver here and there, nails here and there.  Since I got rid of my Hutch which means 3 junk draws now gone, I need to find ONE spot because all the stuff is in 4 bags through out the house now


----------



## jcandleattic

Today I mustered enough gumption to get up and come to work. LOL That's it. And now I'm just sitting here working for the man, wondering if my ship was the SS Edmund Fitzgerald and that's why it hasn't come in. 

Seriously I need to win the lotto (aka play the lotto and win) so I can just work for myself. 
I love my job, and if I didn't actually have to be here but could work from home, it'd be even better. I just love to sleep, and I hate getting up and getting dressed to come in and be around people!! LOL


----------



## Lin19687

OMG, you must be my twin....  "
I just love to sleep, and I hate getting up and getting dressed to come in and be around people!! LOL"

Today I have 2 house showings for another Agent - I have my Lic but I do not sell, so I just started to do showings for other Agents in the company I hang my shingle at.  nice to get a little money and all I have to do is show up and let them look around..... Of course I still have to get dressed and deal with people.  But they are usually nice.


----------



## Lin19687

It was so nice out today, even though it was about 55 but on/off   sun/clouds and dry.

I got the garden put to bed for the Winter and took away the shade cloth the hens hang out under in 'Their" part of the garden.... they were not happy.  Mowed the lawn but it was more like just sucking up the leaves and then dumping the bag into the Hen's Garden area.
Got leaves out of the Koi Pond and the one lone huge Mint Plant.....  Big Koi was not happy I touched him with the net lol.
Cleaned up the Coop, put in another PVC pipe feeder so there are 2 now and I won't have to fill it till .... Jan/Feb   They hold a lot of feed.  Water bowl cleaned, poles put in under tarp to help with Snow.  fiddled with the door opening a bit.  But all in all about 70% done for the Winter on that.
Covered and Duct taped tight the Big window A/C that stays in year round... just not moving that thing anymore.  So much easier to just cover it good.
Cleaned off the deck of Leaves, chairs, stuff.


Fhewww my lower back is killing me from bending over .  Ibuprofen and now going to hang out on the couch for TV time


----------



## amd

Had the most productive lunch hour ever: Edited photos, updated online listings, uploaded YouTube videos, updated the kids' chore chart, delivered a birthday soap, and (FINALLY!) changed my last name at both banks.

ETA: and yes I did get to eat real food during my lunch.


----------



## Lin19687

Did some studying on Real estate stuff, started to cut labels but petered out 1/2 way through.
Stopped at a local Farm that has a market inside and asked if they would sell my soaps, they will get back to me.
Stopped at my Antique store that has a few of my soaps and brought more scents in.  Just one of each.  Need to see what sells and what doesn't.

Darn it, forgot to stop at bank


----------



## IrishLass

Had my piano lesson, tended to my garden, harvested more cucumbers and assorted greens from it, was able to be there for a loved one to lend a shoulder to cry on and offer words of wisdom. Enjoying a green smoothie right now and reading the forum.


IrishLass


----------



## shunt2011

Organized my soaps and getting everything together for my show this Saturday.  Leaving tomorrow as it’s 3 hours from home. Parents live up there so taking my grandson with me to hang with my dad.  Granddaughter doesn’t want to go.


----------



## TeresaGG

I got my hair cut.


----------



## earlene

Looked out on the snow we got last night.  I can still see the blades of grass though in the back yard, though, so it wasn't much.  The front is more covered and the bushes have light dusting that looks so nice.


----------



## amd

Change of plans left me with nowhere to be and the day off work, so I crossed things off my to do list:
Took daughter to the dr to get warts removed from her hands
Picked up my contacts (been in since the beginning of October...)
Found pine tar
Changed my name at two banks (I got married over 15 months ago...)
Thoroughly scrubbed the upstairs bathroom.
Took down Halloween decorations.


----------



## Lin19687

I have a show at 10, about 1/2 hr away.  I left all my stuff in the car from Thursdays show... because I am Lazy and took a sharp turn and it all slid.  Now I am not sure I can open one of the side doors  HAhhahahah
I got up at 6 to sit and have coffee like usual.
Now just catching up on SFM


----------



## Misschief

I had my grandkids here today. Trinity helped make a batch of bubble scoops (she did 90% of the making; I only guided) and helped wrap and label a bunch of stuff for next weekend's market. Ethan helped but applying labels hurt his fingers (he was a little too enthusiastic with pressing them on).

Made an onion quiche for dinner and Trinity made a salad to go with it. I love that she's at an age where she's able (and willing) to help out. She loves being in the kitchen. Now, they've gone home and I've just had a lovely hot bath trying to ease the aches and pains from being on my feet all day. My back is killing me!

(I told her she could take the mask off by this point but she didn't want to; she thought it was pretty cool that she even got to wear it at all!)


----------



## cmzaha

Got the parents breakfast, then lunch, cooked dinner for them in the Instant pot, load of laundry then went to market and sold soap.


----------



## earlene

Misschief, now you have me craving quiche.  I have not made onion quiche.  I will have to try it.  Do you caramelize the onions first?  Do you use balsamic vinegar?  Which kind of cheese do you normally use?  I found several recipes, and some call for Gruyère, which I am not sure I can find in my town and may have to go to the Cities.  Do you prefer white, red or yellow onions?


----------



## Misschief

earlene said:


> Misschief, now you have me craving quiche.  I have not made onion quiche.  I will have to try it.  Do you caramelize the onions first?  Do you use balsamic vinegar?  Which kind of cheese do you normally use?  I found several recipes, and some call for Gruyère, which I am not sure I can find in my town and may have to go to the Cities.  Do you prefer white, red or yellow onions?



In this recipe, the onions are slowly satueed until translucent, lightly seasoned with salt and pepper. The base is 3 eggs, 1 cup sour cream, 1/4 cup milk, and salt and pepper to taste. Add the onions to the base and pour into the pie shell (I used frozen this time). Then, it's sprinkled with grated parmesan and a bit of paprika (we used smoked paprika because Trinity and I prefer it). Instead of just the parm, we used a blend of parm, cheddar, and some Gouda that needed using up.

We always have Vidalia or another variety of sweet white onion on hand so that's what we used. It ended up being very mild and the onion flavour wasn't very pronounced; I used to make this recipe with regular cooking onions in the past and the onion flavour comes out a little stronger.


----------



## Dawni

Went to someone's house for lunch. 

This man used to be neighbors with my mom back when they were kids. They've since been in the US close to about 40yrs and we last saw them there about 20yrs ago before today.

I wanted to share a family pic taken there, if that's ok. Missing is my sister who wasn't well and my dad who works in the middle east. That's my mom with me and my two sons


----------



## SoapAddict415

I actually slept in today. I always say in going to sleep in but then I wake up at 5am lol. Today I actually slept until 8:30am! It felt awesome! I created a soap supply wish list and shopped online for a mooncake press then I made a chicken, bacon, cheddar frittata, I think lol. It was a crustless quiche. It came out pretty good. Right now I'm torn between going back to sleep or making a batch of black cherry soap and washing the breakfast dishes. I think I'll make the soap. Christmas will sneak up on me & it won't be ready if I don't do it now.


----------



## earlene

Lovely family, *Dawni*.  *Misschief*, thank you.  *SoapAddict415*, you got a lot done already today!  All I've done so far today is wash some dishes & prep my husband's lunch for work.


----------



## Lin19687

DD had an Echo done today.  Has had small heart issues on and off for years but finally got a Cardiologist to do a full work up when she said that she had Pain this time.
Echo today, Stress Echo next week then a 2 week monitor on her after that.

I actually kind of hope they find something but she tends to have some hypochondriac bouts from time to time.  It's hard being a teenager


----------



## earlene

I hope the results bring answers and solutions, *Lin*.


----------



## Lin19687

Gonna Snow Thursday 

I got the Koi ponds small fence and netting off, heater in, covered with boards and all set till Spring.

Bought 5' wooden stakes, colored tips Bright Orange and got them in the ground around the fence for Winter before the ground freezes .  It holds up the fence from snow plows but also marks the area.

Hay in the shed out of the Carport, Snow blower in same shed up from basement (it's electric so light weight). Cleaned out the gutters from Leaves on the roof.

And finalized a recipe for balm for a show Saturday just waiting for it to cool. 


And I just looked out in the back yard to see what the Hens are doing....  They scattered my small pile of leaves all over a section   darn chickens !


----------



## Lin19687

@amd Since she got so much done I still feel like I have done nothing.

Hmm today, I got trash out by 10am, took shower with 3 week old tester batch........no lather, it's like washing with lotion hahaha But smells good and I guess cleans as I was not 'dirty' per se but my skin was tighter so I guess cleaner 

Did a WHOLE bunch of googling which lead to 'Other' googling... did NOT turn into kitty videos so I was not that bad.

Went to gym but needed Electrons for the car so I plugged in 3 blocks away and walked to gym.  45 Min on treadmill (forgot my headphones and I cant read the tv's from there).  Walked back to car.
Home, picked up Ugly soap, picked up teenager that was skipping last period and delivered free Ugly soap to a great client for him to try.

Dropped car down street for free Electrons and walked back with said teenager in 20 F about 1/2 mile.
back to searching things on Google.
Walked back to car, alone -- what, you thought DD would walk again ?  silly -- and drove back.

moved a couple soap bins around and now here.  Old Cat is crying in the living-room so I will be forced to go sit and watch tv for the rest of the night under a Heated blanket with kitty.

my life is just so hard !


----------



## amd

@Lin19687 Way more productive than me! Let's see... yesterday I went to work, came home, did 30 minutes yoga, went out to dinner, came home, played Spoons with daughter, watched TV with hubby. I have a million things on my to do list and didn't cross anything off. Thinking about it more last night, I decided that Monday night is just going to be my night off. Maybe planning a night off will help the other nights be more productive. Tonight is Office Night. Wish me luck!


----------



## IrishLass

amd said:


> @Lin19687 Way more productive than me!


 Me, too! Her productiveness always seems to make mine seem like mere, halfhearted attempts. lol

Today (so far) I drove my nephew to work, cleaned my smaller oven, and am in the process at the moment of seasoning my new baking steel/griddle in the big oven. Next on my list is to make up a batch of my special cheese blend for pizza making and freeze it, and prepare the pie crust for the meat pie/totierre we'll be having for dinner either tonight or tomorrow. Other things on my list- take a shower, clean the bathrooms, do some laundry, pick my nephew up from work, cook dinner and do more googling on pressure cooker recipes (just bought me a pressure cooker with the Amazon gift cards I got for Christmas!).

Edited to add...oh, dang, I forgot- I need to make more orange juice today, too.


IrishLass


----------



## amd

I'd give y'all my list, but you seem pretty busy already! I better just suck it up and start adulting.


----------



## Lin19687

OMG no you all are WAY more prductive.
I don't cook - because I have a 17 y/o DD  who doesn't like anything.
Most of the time I sit on the computer planning out what I wanna do next............... then don't do it.

Time flies.  I have had 18 months off of working outside of the home (NOT that I work at home) and I have not gotten much done lol.

Now that I will be gong back M-F   F/T I will have to plan my off time better lol Fat chance 

Oh and I hate to clean too.  I have 'Maahrtin" (say that with a British accent and you will get it)  my robot vacuum cleaner. That is my idea of cleaning this crappy rental.  Man when I move I will just hire a cleaning service lol  will be easier. (it's not really as bad as i make it out to me)


----------



## IrishLass

Lin19687 said:
			
		

> Most of the time I sit on the computer planning out what I wanna do next............... then don't do it.



Gee.....I can't relate to that at all 

 LOL

I never did get to juicing my oranges yesterday.....or making my pie crust....or making my cheese blend....or cleaning the bathrooms. But I did manage to pick up my nephew from work, go to the grocery store, do a load of laundry and whip up an easy enchilada casserole for dinner along with boxed Spanish rice and canned refried beans. All my other plans ended up being pushed to the back burner so I could lend a shoulder and an ear to family member going through a painful personal trial. Those kind of things always get placed to the front burner with me no matter what. Although this time I had a good excuse, I confess it looks like the below more often than I care to admit:
 


IrishLass


----------



## amd

I just discovered that I can add YouTube videos from this forum to my Watch Later list!

And that's what I did today. (adding videos to the list. watching them will probably be tomorrow night)


----------



## Lin19687

HAHAHA,  Well all my procrastination and watching videos, googling things......................... JUST SAVED ME $280 on a embroidery machine !!


----------



## shunt2011

Since I haven't soaped in so long I got my lye ready for my soaping marathon this weekend.  Baby steps.  Have my list of fragrances I need to make.  Now thinking on colors and techniques.   Supposed to be working but goofing off at that moment.


----------



## Lin19687

Well I  DD had Wisdom teeth out Friday so I am making her Pancakes (I normally don't cook, making her do what she wants to eat so I don't have to listen to her bitch about something... 17 y/o's   )
I cut up a banana too for her so there was 1 pancake and a 1/4 banana left for me.

I found out that if you eat all the pancake (with maple syrup) and then the 3 banana slices AND THEN a chocolate cookie wafer............. it is SCRUMPTIOUS [email protected]!!!

now to drink my coffee  yummmm


----------



## steffamarie

Well, I made soap today. Two loaves, in fact! Awaken and Juicy Pear by Nurture - both amazing fragrances. The Juicy Pear is just so refreshing and lovely, I just adore it. Both soaped like a dream, however........my dumb self somehow got lye solution or fresh soap (not really sure which, although I'm leaning towards solution) splashed on my shirt sleeve and now I have chemical burns up my left arm. 

I sort of understand the "soap in long sleeves" advice, but I think what happened is it got onto the shirt sleeve and then rubbed around on my arm for a good 5-10 minutes before I noticed the itching/stinging. And by then my arm was all red and irritated and though I flushed it well with water after removing my sleeves, I've got a couple big patches of alkali burn. I slathered on some shea butter after rinsing it to give the lye something to react with and now I've got it all bandaged up with some silver sulfadiazine ointment on it for infection prevention. Sigh. It sucks to be clumsy. 

I don't think I'll be continuing to soap in long sleeves. I think it would have been instantly noticeable had I splashed it directly on my arm and I could have prevented some of the more painful spots from getting so bad. But, on the bright side, my soaps look BEAUTIFUL and I'm so excited to cut them tomorrow after work.


----------



## SoapAddict415

Today I did absolutely nothing [emoji4]. Well, DH wanted me to create a client feedback form for him so I worked on that for an hour then I went back to doing nothing lol. The weekends just aren't long enough. I think Monday should be a weekend day. Then maybe I'd look forward to Mondays lol.


----------



## Misschief

I got my hair cut!


----------



## Terri E

Did absolutely nothing but played with the baby today. That is HER chair, you can tell by the tattered edges, lol


----------



## plumpvalley

Steff, there is a soap maker on YouTube, Uncle Jon's, whos practice is wearing short sleeves for that reason. His reasoning that it is easier to rinse the lye off before it burns.


----------



## Meena

IrishLass said:


> Thank goodness no! LOL I grew up in New Bedford, MA and as a child I _loved_ the snow. When I was 14, we moved 3,000 miles away to hot desert country......
> As a funny aside, we fortuitously moved away from MA just a few days before the catastrophic  blizzard of '78  hit. My sis got caught in it, though, because she chose to stay behind with my grandmother to finish out the last semester of her senior year of high school.
> 
> 
> IrishLass



New Bedford!  We almost moved there when I was 10 -- it was one of the places my dad was considering when we determined to leave Dorchester.  I was in that 1978 blizzard, walking up the middle of Boylston St because there were NO cars except 1 or 2 intrepid taxi cabs.  I got the LAST running train out of downtown and the LAST bus leaving Forest Hills Station, and made it home.  What 'hot desert country' did you move to??



Terri E said:


> Did absolutely nothing but played with the baby today.
> 
> View attachment 36475



That's much more like my kind of days off, lol.  Oh okay, I do some chores and laundry, some cooking and shopping, but as much NOTHING as I can get away with!  



IrishLass said:


> Me, too! Her productiveness always seems to make mine seem like mere, halfhearted attempts. lol
> 
> Today (so far) I drove my nephew to work, cleaned my smaller oven, and am in the process at the moment of seasoning my new baking steel/griddle in the big oven. Next on my list is to make up a batch of my special cheese blend for pizza making and freeze it, and prepare the pie crust for the meat pie/totierre we'll be having for dinner either tonight or tomorrow. Other things on my list- take a shower, clean the bathrooms, do some laundry, pick my nephew up from work, cook dinner and do more googling on pressure cooker recipes (just bought me a pressure cooker with the Amazon gift cards I got for Christmas!).
> Edited to add...oh, dang, I forgot- I need to make more orange juice today, too.
> 
> IrishLass



I'm frequently reminded of that old sing-songie saying:  

"From sun up till setting sun, a woman's work is never done."

So very & unfortunately true...


----------



## Ginger Aneshansel

Today I unmolded some embeds that I made yesterday.  These are for my granddaughter birthday in May.  It's the first time I have ever attempted and am pleased with how they have turned out.  I used CO and colored with turmeric,  annetto, and madder root


----------



## reinbeau

Today I defrosted my freezer, and baked out my Shotbox to start taking proper pictures of my soaps. I have a few soaps to make too, that will have to wait until next weekend I guess.


----------



## msunnerstood

Not today but late last night I squatted down to grab something that fell off the table and leaned forward to grab it.. fell forward, heard a pop followed by a stabbing pain in my right knee. I can walk but cannot bend the knee further than a sitting position and if im walking and go to turn.. not so good. Gonna wait a few days and see if the swelling goes down and the bruising heals a but.. if not, Ill have to get it checked out... getting old stinks.


----------



## reinbeau

msunnerstood said:


> Not today but late last night I squatted down to grab something that fell off the table and leaned forward to grab it.. fell forward, heard a pop followed by a stabbing pain in my right knee. I can walk but cannot bend the knee further than a sitting position and if im walking and go to turn.. not so good. Gonna wait a few days and see if the swelling goes down and the bruising heals a but.. if not, Ill have to get it checked out... getting old stinks.


I hear you - getting old is not for sissies.  I hope your knee is ok.  I have a 'wonky' knee that doesn't like to twist, never mind deeply squat.


----------



## Dawni

msunnerstood said:


> Not today but late last night I squatted down to grab something that fell off the table and leaned forward to grab it.. fell forward, heard a pop followed by a stabbing pain in my right knee. I can walk but cannot bend the knee further than a sitting position and if im walking and go to turn.. not so good. Gonna wait a few days and see if the swelling goes down and the bruising heals a but.. if not, Ill have to get it checked out... getting old stinks.


Hope your knee gets better sooner!


----------



## Clarice

Spent far too much time on SMF and then

Made flavored simple syrups to add to sparkling water or iced tea:


Hibiscus flower
Ginger
Lemon extra tangy
Meyer Lemon

Next up - I want to make Blood Orange


----------



## Misschief

msunnerstood said:


> Not today but late last night I squatted down to grab something that fell off the table and leaned forward to grab it.. fell forward, heard a pop followed by a stabbing pain in my right knee. I can walk but cannot bend the knee further than a sitting position and if im walking and go to turn.. not so good. Gonna wait a few days and see if the swelling goes down and the bruising heals a but.. if not, Ill have to get it checked out... getting old stinks.


OUCH! I winced as I read this. Be careful and take care of yourself!


----------



## Misschief

Clarice said:


> Spent far too much time on SMF and then
> 
> Made flavored simple syrups to add to sparkling water or iced tea:
> 
> 
> Hibiscus flower
> Ginger
> Lemon extra tangy
> Meyer Lemon
> 
> Next up - I want to make Blood Orange


Sounds delicious!


----------



## IrishLass

Meena said:


> New Bedford!  We almost moved there when I was 10 -- it was one of the places my dad was considering when we determined to leave Dorchester.  I was in that 1978 blizzard, walking up the middle of Boylston St because there were NO cars except 1 or 2 intrepid taxi cabs.  I got the LAST running train out of downtown and the LAST bus leaving Forest Hills Station, and made it home.  What 'hot desert country' did you move to??.



Oh wow! Small world! I remember the pics my grandma sent us of my sis trying to dig her car out of the snow and wishing we had been there to play in it, while my mom and step-dad were very thankful we left when we did. lol  We moved away to the southwestern US in the Sonoran Desert.


IrishLass


----------



## MGM

msunnerstood said:


> Gonna wait a few days and see if the swelling goes down and the bruising heals a but.. if not, Ill have to get it checked out... getting old stinks.



sounds like a good day to RIE: rest (while reading/posting on SMF and fiddling with SoapCalc, of course), ice, and elevate.....


----------



## Meena

msunnerstood said:


> Not today but late last night I squatted down to grab something that fell off the table and leaned forward to grab it.. fell forward, heard a pop followed by a stabbing pain in my right knee. I can walk but cannot bend the knee further than a sitting position and if im walking and go to turn.. not so good. Gonna wait a few days and see if the swelling goes down and the bruising heals a but.. if not, Ill have to get it checked out... getting old stinks.



Oh noooooooo!   I'm so sorry, dear lady!  The popping noise might have been something like a tendon slipping out of place.  I hope whatever popped goes back of its own accord.  Heal soon!!  Sending you Love.


----------



## Lin19687

Today I was suppose to get soaps in boxes and labels on the boxes.
Then, as pic posted before, Cat sat on soap table.      ....  Le Sigh

I then went to look at a house for sale 45 miles away....  Le Sigh, badly built and more wooded then the pics show 

I did manage to deposit DS 8 checks... yes 8, 4 from both jobs, a month worth of check...  another Le Sigh as he is so into work that he just is so lazy when he gets home.

Also manged to get to walk in the woods and found a nice Reishi mushroom.  Left the other 2 but now I know where they are.
I only left because DD called me saying she heard a guy Scream 6 different times like he was getting electrocuted ....  I think what she heard was a Sports game going on as I don't think she has ever heard someone 'scream in pain'.  The Red Sox played today so I am thinking that was it. lol   No ambulances around so that must be it.  I was about 3 min from home anyway.


----------



## Sk8rTips

Work! And...more work. Also work? Boring stuff aside, I tried out a few of my friend's vegan recipes. About to give the lasagna a try for dinner. Fingers crossed! Also went for an unexpected but much-needed morning walk and took a few pictures along the way. I always find it's the perfect way to clear my mind.


----------



## SoaperForLife

Worked with my new horse for a bit, got an order ready to go out on Monday, worked a bit on the upstairs desktop so that it is ready to become my work computer when I have to ditch the Windows 7 computer downstairs and weighed out liquid oils into a bunch of pots.


----------



## jcandleattic

Today? I swam 50 laps in the pool this morning, came to work, got a ton of stuff done work wise, went to a few meetings, am going to have a meet and greet with one of the new VP's of my department and then I'll go to the gym this afternoon and go home and nap/sleep. That seems to be a typical day for me. Nothing too exciting.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

I’m running a writing “boot camp” this week for graduate-level marine science/oceanography students. The focus is more on how to become a productive writer rather than on how to write, although I do also cover the “art” of scientific writing.  With the very high level of competition for research funding in the US, most senior scientists now spend at least as much time writing reports, papers and grant proposals as they do on the science part of science.  It’s a constant source of stress in our community where the average grant proposal has less than a 50% chance of funding, even for the most successful researchers. The amount of writing required for a research-focused science career comes as a surprise to more than a few of our students.  They arrive imagining that they will spend much of their time on boats, diving or in the lab doing neat experiments, then discover that writing a high quality dissertation can easily take 2-3 years (which ultimately results in 3 or 4 major published research papers).  During the week long boot camp I help them explore strategies that will make it easier for them to stay productive, healthy and sane through the writing process. These strategies range from giving themselves permission to write badly (we have many with perfectionist tendencies), to “mind mapping” to get past writer’s block, to using yoga to relieve stress. They spend much of the week writing and then practicing strategies when challenges arise.  This is my fifth boot camp in three years!


----------



## Kari Howie

SoaperForLife said:


> Worked with my new horse for a bit, got an order ready to go out on Monday, worked a bit on the upstairs desktop so that it is ready to become my work computer when I have to ditch the Windows 7 computer downstairs and weighed out liquid oils into a bunch of pots.


What kind of horse?


----------



## jmaddox

msunnerstood said:


> Not today but late last night I squatted down to grab something that fell off the table and leaned forward to grab it.. fell forward, heard a pop followed by a stabbing pain in my right knee. I can walk but cannot bend the knee further than a sitting position and if im walking and go to turn.. not so good. Gonna wait a few days and see if the swelling goes down and the bruising heals a but.. if not, Ill have to get it checked out... getting old stinks.


Ouch!  That sounded so painful just reading your description!  So sorry that happened to you.  And you are right-getting old is not for sissies!


----------



## SoaperForLife

Kari Howie said:


> What kind of horse?


Not sure <lol>. He looks like a Morgan but his DNA tested negative for the registry.  He's a stocky little bugger, only 14.3 hh and refreshingly less spooky than the thoroughbred I had before him.


----------



## Kari Howie

SoaperForLife said:


> Not sure <lol>. He looks like a Morgan but his DNA tested negative for the registry.  He's a stocky little bugger, only 14.3 hh and refreshingly less spooky than the thoroughbred I had before him.


Thoroughbreds are indeed beautiful, but a lot to handle.  Maybe your guy has quarterhorse or mustang in him.


----------



## Kari Howie

jmaddox said:


> Ouch!  That sounded so painful just reading your description!  So sorry that happened to you.  And you are right-getting old is not for sissies!


Whatever happened with you and your knee?


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

waiting for the cuke guy to call so I can go pick them up and a friend and I will be making pickles today!!


----------



## Kari Howie

Marilyn Norgart said:


> waiting for the cuke guy to call so I can go pick them up and a friend and I will be making pickles today!!


Cool! (Get it?)


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

well sounds like the pickles aren't gonna get done--the cuke guy told me yesterday that he would have them.....now he says he doesn't have a whole bushel and what he does have he is keeping grrrrrrrrrrrrr. I could have been calling around if I would have known that.


----------



## Misschief

I'm having a kitchen day (no soap making happening here today). I've already made Sourdough waffles, 2 dozen Morning Glory Muffins and have two loaves of Sourdough Sandwich bread in the oven. I love days like this!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Misschief said:


> I'm having a kitchen day (no soap making happening here today). I've already made Sourdough waffles, 2 dozen Morning Glory Muffins and have two loaves of Sourdough Sandwich bread in the oven. I love days like this!



sounds wonderful--I love my bready type things.  sour dough waffles sound delish


----------



## IrishLass

Trolled the internet in search of a men's tweed blazer. I'm helping my 21 year old nephew with his Halloween costume. He wants to go as the 11th doctor from Dr. Who (Matt Smith)....who he curiously resembles in real life....same slim, lanky body build, very similar facial features and hair, only my nephew's hair is darker. One could definitely mistake them for being brothers or at least close cousins. Costume-wise, we've got everything else except for the tweed blazer and lace-up boots.


IrishLass


----------



## TeresaGG

I bought my mom her birthday present. My mom's birthday is Oct. 13th, I put down the deposit on a Maltese Chihuahua mix puppy. He will be available to pick up Nov. 6th.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

got the straw bale and a bunch of pumpkins put out and hung up my scarecrow.  I want to make a scarecrow to sit in a chair outside but I don't think the dog will do well with someone sitting outside--I had her as a pup last year but she is much more vocal and observant this year


----------



## Lin19687

I scared the Cat this morning
hahhahahahah

not on purpose, I was trying to sneak down to the kitchen and not wake her but she was already up.  If I hadn't I would have stepped on her tail in the dark


----------



## Karmic

IrishLass said:


> Trolled the internet in search of a men's tweed blazer. I'm helping my 21 year old nephew with his Halloween costume. He wants to go as the 11th doctor from Dr. Who (Matt Smith)....who he curiously resembles in real life....same slim, lanky body build, very similar facial features and hair, only my nephew's hair is darker. One could definitely mistake them for being brothers or at least close cousins. Costume-wise, we've got everything else except for the tweed blazer and lace-up boots.
> 
> 
> IrishLass



Maybe we should get your nephew and my ginger daughter together. Last year she went as Amy Pond 

Today I am packing and doing the cleaning before driving across the state for my cousins bridal shower.  I like road trips, even 5 hour long ones. I just hate having to get all the stuff out of the house before I go so that there's no rotting food or stinking garbage to come home to.


----------



## bubbletea

I did some Christmas themed gift wraps using stamps that I personally carved handprinted onto a kraft paper.


----------



## shunt2011

I mowed the lawn, put out Halloween decorations and did some more Christmas shopping.  Trying to be ahead of the game this year.


----------



## TheGecko

I'm going to make soap today.  Boss called me at 8am to tell me that the freeway was closed and my commute was going to be tripled.  I could come in or not.  Gave it a couple of hours and it's down to double-time.  Texted the boss to say I was taking the day off.


----------



## Lin19687

watched the clock ALL DAY till I got out at 4:30pm


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

figured out how many labels I need and went uptown to buy and while waiting went and bought a few BB molds and some EO---I need to stay out of the stores and just do my thing at home now


----------



## IrishLass

Had my weekly piano lesson today, also got in some time practicing (I'm learning how to play Leonard Cohen's Halleluja at present), made some chocolate chip cookie batter, went to the grocery store, drove my car-less nephew to and from work and now I'm kicking back in front of the computer.


IrishLass


----------



## Arimara

I practiced reading, washed clothes, and talked to myself.


----------



## Misschief

Arimara said:


> I practiced reading, washed clothes, and talked to myself.


Was it a productive conversation? (I do it all the time)


----------



## MarnieSoapien

Went to a swap meet, unloaded 3 bags of clothes our boys have outgrown. Met up with a friend and had a play-date, where we tried to teach the boys to fly kites. Now we're back at home, warming up, whilst the hubby gets dinner ready.


----------



## Relle

I made pickled onions in a jar for Christmas, with mustard seeds, star anise, cloves, ginger and bay leaves.


----------



## shunt2011

I cleaned the carpet in my living room and dining room and made a big pot of spaghetti sauce.  Also did some grocery shopping. Almost ready for Thanksgiving.


----------



## Lin19687

Spent most of the morning looking and watching videos on Violins, how to buy what to buy  blah blah.  Thinking of buying one to sit next to my Banjo that has been in it's case most of it's life haha


----------



## sirtim100

Got up late, pottered about, had a potent spinach, sausage and potato stew, thought a lot about shaving soaps. Now listening to '70s roots reggae and remembering nights out in Bristol. Memories, memories...


----------



## Arimara

Misschief said:


> Was it a productive conversation? (I do it all the time)


I have aphasia and I'm not always understood when I speak. So I talk to myself, sometimes record it and try to correct what I mispronounce. It's annoying.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

cleaned up the dogs haircut and made some shampoo bars and took a nap...…….dreary sunday


----------



## Millie

Arimara said:


> I have aphasia and I'm not always understood when I speak. So I talk to myself, sometimes record it and try to correct what I mispronounce. It's annoying.


That must be incredibly frustrating for you. I thought you were joking when you said you were practicing reading. Did something happen? You do write beautifully though.


----------



## Karmic

Washed way to many dishes, made way to many more. Also made a big pot of chicken soup in the slow cooker and basically spent way to much time on my feet for a sunday lol


----------



## cmzaha

sirtim100 said:


> Got up late, pottered about, had a potent spinach, sausage and potato stew, thought a lot about shaving soaps. Now listening to '70s roots reggae and remembering nights out in Bristol. Memories, memories...


Yummy, that sounds like a stew we would really like. I just took salmon out of the smoker, so guess what we are having. 
I labeled lip balms and remembered I hate making lip balms and really do not like them. I was just too lazy to make a batch of my lip butter and label the little jars.


----------



## IrishLass

Spent a very lovely day catching up with a lovely couple of friends we had not seen in awhile.


IrishLass


----------



## Arimara

Millie said:


> That must be incredibly frustrating for you. I thought you were joking when you said you were practicing reading. Did something happen? You do write beautifully though.


Thanks and I still don't know how I acquired it. I had a headache back in March and things went downhill from there. Please trust me when I say my writing is also affected. It's just not as bad as my speech and reading out loud (my biggest hurdle).


----------



## Kosmerta

I am exhausted. Today I made a batch of pumpkin spice bath truffles,then berry bath truffles, and I just finished making a slab mold out of a cheez it box then trying to create a spin swirl... and I still need to study and sleep before my chemistry test on quantum mechanics in 12 hours


----------



## Millie

Arimara said:


> Thanks and I still don't know how I acquired it. I had a headache back in March and things went downhill from there. Please trust me when I say my writing is also affected. It's just not as bad as my speech and reading out loud (my biggest hurdle).


Wow that is terrifying! I hope those wonderful friends of yours are keeping you laughing through the hard times and being a good support system for you. Thanks for sharing this with us. I hope things get better and easier. Hugs ♡


----------



## Carla Burke

Yesterday, we drove to Kansas and spent the night in a hotel, enjoying their hot tub. This morning, we picked up my husband's Irish Wolfhound puppy (9wks old, 32lbs! She's gaining an average of a pound per day, right now!), and brought her home. Amazingly, she did the 5hr drive with no accidents in the car, no car sickness, and stopped whimpering for her mama, in only about 15minutes. Now, the insanity begins!


----------



## John Harris

Today is my birthday!  I am 65.  No idea how I got that old.  And what did I do today?  Went to work as usual.  My colleagues sang Happy Birthday, and one of them brought me something from a bakery.


----------



## Misschief

John Harris said:


> Today is my birthday!  I am 65.  No idea how I got that old.  And what did I do today?  Went to work as usual.  My colleagues sang Happy Birthday, and one of them brought me something from a bakery.


Happy 65th! I had mine this past August; I have no intention of retiring any time soon (can't afford to and I enjoy what I do).


----------



## Millie

Happy birthday John!


----------



## Carla Burke

John Harris said:


> Today is my birthday!  I am 65.  No idea how I got that old.  And what did I do today?  Went to work as usual.  My colleagues sang Happy Birthday, and one of them brought me something from a bakery.


Happy Birthday!


----------



## sirtim100

John Harris said:


> Today is my birthday!  I am 65.  No idea how I got that old.  And what did I do today?  Went to work as usual.  My colleagues sang Happy Birthday, and one of them brought me something from a bakery.



Happy birthday to you, happy birthday to you...

65 and getting younger!


----------



## shunt2011

Happy Birthday John!!!!  (belated).   I cut up celery, onion and got my bread ready for stuffing.  Also dry brined my turkey so he's resting nicely in the fridge.   So much to do so little time to do it.


----------



## John Harris

Off to Maine today (from Montreal) to visit with my father for a few days.  (He's 87 and still going strong.)  We will go down to New Hampshire to be with my sister and her family for Thanksgiving.  On Sunday, it will be back to Montreal.


----------



## Kosmerta

John Harris said:


> Today is my birthday!  I am 65.  No idea how I got that old.  And what did I do today?  Went to work as usual.  My colleagues sang Happy Birthday, and one of them brought me something from a bakery.


Happy belated birthday! Sorry I'm a day late. I hope your birthday bakery treat was delicious


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Happy Belated Birthday John--I have a couple more to go before I hit that mark and I am already wondering how I got so old so fast


----------



## IrishLass

Happy belated birthday, John! 

I've been on a soft, homemade cookie kick lately ever since discovering online how to make soft-batch cookies with the addition of a small box of dry vanilla pudding mix, and so I made a nice batch of soft oatmeal cookies with chocolate and peanut butter chips......and they are wonderful! 


IrishLass


----------



## TheGecko

I started to go to work today, but my vehicle had other ideas.  I was just glad that I decided to wear my long winter coat as it was a 45 minute wait for the tow truck.

The news was not good, but not unexpected.  I knew I was going to have to replace the engine, but wasn’t planning on having to do it before Christmas.

Hubby is not happy.  I’m not either, but I’m not being a baby about it or unreasonable.  He’ll cool down in a couple of days and apologize for being a jerk.

In the meantime, the soap business is going to have to be hold as all my extra funds will go to paying a large repair bill.


----------



## Misschief

Driving a 12 y.o. vehicle, you have my sympathy. At least I have heat now.


----------



## Relle

Misschief said:


> Driving a 12 y.o. vehicle, you have my sympathy. At least I have heat now.



A 12 yr old car is just a baby, mine is 32 yrs old. No air conditioning ( that's a window), you wind down the handle. The heater doesn't work either, no power steering. The mechanic fixed mine about 2 wks ago, approx., $1500. He said he wouldn't have fixed it if it was in poor condition, but it's not. I still have the original grease underneath the sliding seats, no marks on the roof inside, passenger seats hardly used. I'm not hard on equipment, I keep my things in good condition, I don't let others use anything of mine.


----------



## Relle

Misschief said:


> Driving a 12 y.o. vehicle, you have my sympathy. At least I have heat now.


Sent you a pm re- something else.


----------



## TheGecko

Misschief said:


> Driving a 12 y.o. vehicle, you have my sympathy. At least I have heat now.



He apologized later; he was frustrated over the bad luck I had been having with vehicles and the dent this will make in our savings.  He said he would be happier if I spent the money on a new vehicle because he’s worried about something else going wrong and costing us a bunch more money.

So I checked the dealership for used vehicles and found a few with my budget (I haven’t add a car payment in over twenty years).  I showed them to hubby and he said he was thinking about a NEW vehicle and a much lower down payment.  Poor dear, it’s obvious he hasn’t looked at the price of NEW vehicle in many, many years.  There wasn’t a lot of vehicles for less than $20k and my budget is $18k max because I don’t want more than a four year loan.


----------



## Misschief

Normally, I'm at the market on Sundays but my season is over for this year so today was a kitchen kind of day. It's snowing out so it's a good day to stay inside and put together some freezer meals. I made three - Cabbage Roll Casserole (or Lazy Man's Cabbage Rolls), Broccoli Surprise (the surprise is that it tastes great!), and Potato Kale Mash with smoked farmer sausage. Now, we just have to decide which to have for dinner tonight. We're leaning towards the Potato Kale Mash (Boerenkool for those of you who understand Dutch).


----------



## Lin19687

Was awake at 3am (2nd day in a row, not sure why) and had coffee. Then stuck my head out the window in 15° to look at the glistening snow .


----------



## Mobjack Bay

I just finished up giving a presentation at a professional conference.  Whew, I am glad it's over because I have been stressing out about it all week.  Now it's time for some Nashville barbecue and a beer!


----------



## MGM

Relle said:


> A 12 yr old car is just a baby, mine is 32 yrs old. No air conditioning ( that's a window), you wind down the handle. The heater doesn't work either, no power steering. The mechanic fixed mine about 2 wks ago, approx., $1500. He said he wouldn't have fixed it if it was in poor condition, but it's not. I still have the original grease underneath the sliding seats, no marks on the roof inside, passenger seats hardly used. I'm not hard on equipment, I keep my things in good condition, I don't let others use anything of mine.


That's amazing...what make/model?
I have a 15 y o Honda Civic that my mom bought new and kept in great condition before shipping it 3000 km to me. It spent its formative years where they use sand on the roads in winter, not salt, so the body's in great shape. I'm trying to keep it from rusting out here, but cars don't tend to last that long. 
(Mine does have working HVAC, but yes, roll-down windows and just the basics)


----------



## Lin19687

I'm out of bed and already have coffee with a CAT on my lap 
I think it was the Cat that woke me up... like today at 3 again.
They must like to get into things as they get super old


----------



## Misschief

Apart from unmolding my salt soap, I've done nothing soapy today. However, I did bake sourdough bread (2 loaves), made a batch of chocolate syrup (by special request), a double batch of my Seasoning Salt for Chicken, and two batches of cookies (Jan Hagel, a Dutch cookie, and chocolate chip).


----------



## Kiti Williams

I mixed up and made a hair conditioning bar.  DD used it yesterday, wet, and found it to work as expected.  I am working on a mix that will work on all hair types, with no weighing down due to the oils in the bar.  I will try it out today.


----------



## Kosmerta

It is now noon and I have been awake since 6 pm yesterday. You know, because college. 

Today I have studied Thomas Aquina and St. Agustine for 4 hours for my Philosophy final, spent 2 hours procrastinating from studying (oops), then ran errands after the sun came up.

Errands consisted of going to my mom's house to get my boyfriend's Christmas gift (which I had mailed there to hide from him) and wrap it. After that I ran to walmart and the post office and I finally got my lovely new soap cutter. 

I've been itching to soap all week and now I can finally make this pink peach soap I've been looking forward to... after Thursday once my Final Exams are over that is. Wish me luck. I can't wait to get them over with.



Misschief said:


> Apart from unmolding my salt soap, I've done nothing soapy today. However, I did bake sourdough bread (2 loaves), made a batch of chocolate syrup (by special request), a double batch of my Seasoning Salt for Chicken, and two batches of cookies (Jan Hagel, a Dutch cookie, and chocolate chip).



Mmm sounds like a very yummy, very busy day.


----------



## Jennifer Horne

Today i offended someone on reddit because this person in post number 1 about her first batch says her and her friends are selling things and figured that soap would be one of the things they're offering (made this decision WITHOUT ever had made soap b4) after reading this first post describing everything they messed up i suggested that they make soap for a while b4 actually trying to sell. This is to get them familiar with the process and to possibly build up a stock, i ask everyone here was i wrong?


----------



## Misschief

Jennifer Horne said:


> i ask everyone here was i wrong?



Nope.


----------



## Jennifer Horne

Misschief said:


> Nope.


I am gonna have to stay away from reddit newbies there ask questions and when you tell them something will not work they say "i am going to do it anyway"


----------



## Lynnz

I have just finished night shift and raced home to cut soap  one of my most favourite things in the world to do!


----------



## earlene

What have I done today?  Reported branches hitting against the roof overnight to the management because I figured they would want to know so they could trim them to prevent roof damage.  But the maintenance guy came by and doesn't believe it's possible, guess he wasn't awake at 1:30 am listening to branches slamming into his roof for a good 15 minutes or more.  If it happens again tonight, I'll go outside and take a movie of it as proof (if it wakes me up again and make as much noise as last night.)

Also let DIL know about granddaughter's driving school class this Saturday.  My oh my, she's old enough to drive!  Well she has been for awhile, but she can't get a license if she doesn't go to driving school, so we signed her up.  Funny her parents plan to give her a car for graduation, but did nothing about signing her up for driving school even though it is a state requirement.  Of course my son comes from a different state where in our time never required driving school training in order to become a licensed driver (I think they do now, but not then, and anyway we all had drivers training in high school anyway.)  And DIL learned to drive in another country so was never faced with a driving school requirement.  So I guess they just did not realize.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

I spent more time today cleaning up my soaping area chaos and finally made some sourdough bread.  Between making soap and the holidays, my poor starter had been languishing.  It took a few days to wake up my favorite microbial ecosystem, but now it’s good as new!


----------



## Steve85569

It LIVES!!!
A good sourdough starter is hard to get going and a shame to lose.
I need to get one going this year again...


----------



## Kcryss

Haha! I thought it was a giant cookie at first glance! Sourdough bread is much better and that one looks delicious! 

My fun today was working, making shampoo and wondering why my last batch of soap is still Charmin squeezable.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Steve85569 said:


> It LIVES!!!
> A good sourdough starter is hard to get going and a shame to lose.
> I need to get one going this year again...


I got this one going about 5 years ago. My main recipe is a hybrid from KAF, which has some yeast in it.  I’m mostly going for the flavor and the crust.  It’s hard to find good bread in rural Virginia.


----------



## Misschief

Mobjack Bay said:


> I spent more time today cleaning up my soaping area chaos and finally made some sourdough bread.  Between making soap and the holidays, my poor starter had been languishing.  It took a few days to wake up my favorite microbial ecosystem, but now it’s good as new!
> 
> View attachment 43211


Looks good!! Mine is going on three years old. I revive it a couple times a year just to keep it going strong. I've had no problems getting it back up and ready to go, as attested by the three jars of discard in my fridge.

"my favorite microbial ecosystem".... I love that!


----------



## Sally Scheibner

Misschief said:


> Weekends are my unwind time; anyone who knows me knows that one of my favourite ways to unwind is to spend time in my kitchen. It's 2:00 p.m. now and so far today I've:
> 
> Made Rhubarb Cobbler with rhubarb from the garden
> Made two loaves of Sourdough Whole Wheat bread
> Made a batch of biscuits to go along with lunch
> Started a batch of fermented cranberries
> Started the back ribs for dinner
> Two loads of laundry (with one hung on the line outside in the gorgeous sunshine)
> Three loads of dishes (I don't have a dishwasher)
> Now to decide what to have with the ribs.
> What did YOU do?



How do you ferment cranberries and *what do you use it for. *
Wonder if I could color soap with it?
Do you have a good recipe for sourdough? Please share

Soapy thang today: getting my basic old fashioned lye soap ingredients ready. Using an ancient recipe from Milineum soaps from Delaney sisters. They add ammonia, borax & washing soda. Tried it and does it work!! Adding pumice too. Lemon juice & EO helps pH a little.


----------



## Misschief

Sally Scheibner said:


> How do you ferment cranberries and *what do you use it for. *
> Wonder if I could color soap with it?
> Do you have a good recipe for sourdough? Please share


I made it instead of Cranberry Sauce (which I do not like) for Thanksgiving. It was SO good, especially on crackers with a bit of cream cheese. It would be a waste to use it in soap. Seriously, this stuff is really good!

Here's the recipe: https://www.makesauerkraut.com/fermented-cranberries/#1_Cranberry-Orange_Relish

As for the sourdough, I followed the instructions on the King Arthur Flour website. 
https://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/sourdough-starter-recipe

My sourdough is now almost 3 years old and going strong. I don't bake with it every week but it comes back to life pretty quickly.


----------



## cmzaha

Sally Scheibner said:


> Soapy thang today: getting my basic old fashioned lye soap ingredients ready. Using an ancient recipe from Milineum soaps from Delaney sisters. They add ammonia, borax & washing soda. Tried it and does it work!! Adding pumice too. Lemon juice & EO helps pH a little.


Actually Lemon juice only raises superfat because it will react with the lye leaving less lye to react with your fats. Essentials oils do not help with ph. 
You can read more about adding acids to soaps here.
https://classicbells.com/soap/soapyStuff.asp


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Misschief said:


> I made it instead of Cranberry Sauce (which I do not like) for Thanksgiving. It was SO good, especially on crackers with a bit of cream cheese. It would be a waste to use it in soap. Seriously, this stuff is really good!
> 
> Here's the recipe: https://www.makesauerkraut.com/fermented-cranberries/#1_Cranberry-Orange_Relish
> 
> As for the sourdough, I followed the instructions on the King Arthur Flour website.
> https://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/sourdough-starter-recipe
> 
> My sourdough is now almost 3 years old and going strong. I don't bake with it every week but it comes back to life pretty quickly.


The sauerkraut website will be a rabbit hole for me.  I am totally fascinated by microbial processes in food.

@Sally Scheibner the recipe I use is here: https://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/multigrain-sourdough-boule-recipe
It’s really good with their Harvest Grains Blend, or you can use rolled oats, ground flax, hemp seed hearts, or any grain that doesn’t have to be cooked to really soften it up.  For example, don’t use wheat berries or coarsely ground oats unless you cook them in advance.


----------



## Sally Scheibner

Misschief said:


> I made it instead of Cranberry Sauce (which I do not like) for Thanksgiving. It was SO good, especially on crackers with a bit of cream cheese. It would be a waste to use it in soap. Seriously, this stuff is really good!
> 
> Here's the recipe: https://www.makesauerkraut.com/fermented-cranberries/#1_Cranberry-Orange_Relish
> 
> As for the sourdough, I followed the instructions on the King Arthur Flour website.
> https://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/sourdough-starter-recipe
> 
> My sourdough is now almost 3 years old and going strong. I don't bake with it every week but it comes back to life pretty quickly.



Thank you for the info. I love trying new recipes and love cranberries and bread. Have a great new year!



cmzaha said:


> Actually Lemon juice only raises superfat because it will react with the lye leaving less lye to react with your fats. Essentials oils do not help with ph.
> You can read more about adding acids to soaps here.
> https://classicbells.com/soap/soapyStuff.asp



I did not know that. Thank you for that info and site to learn more.


----------



## Lin19687

resting


----------



## wilspat

Nothing special today. As-usual going for the work.


----------



## Curtis

@Mobjack Bay That's great looking bread!  I made these recently, not sourdough although I do make sourdough regularly as well.  Sourdough waffles...yum!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Curtis said:


> @Mobjack Bay That's great looking bread!  I made these recently, not sourdough although I do make sourdough regularly as well.  Sourdough waffles...yum!
> 
> View attachment 43304


Those look yummy.  White and whole wheat?  Do you bake every week?  
I also make a French Apple cake with sourdough batter!


----------



## Curtis

Mobjack Bay said:


> Those look yummy.  White and whole wheat?  Do you bake every week?
> I also make a French Apple cake with sourdough batter!



Thanks.  The loaf is honey oat and the other is 1/3 wheat and 2/3 white.  I bake several times a week and give most of it away.  Over the Christmas period I took several weeks off and baked a ton of bread...way too much.  The cool thing about bread is that you can tinker just like you can with soap, but you don't have to wait 6 weeks to see how it turned out


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Curtis said:


> Thanks.  The loaf is honey oat and the other is 1/3 wheat and 2/3 white.  I bake several times a week and give most of it away.  Over the Christmas period I took several weeks off and baked a ton of bread...way too much.  The cool thing about bread is that you can tinker just like you can with soap, but you don't have to wait 6 weeks to see how it turned out


We can’t even wait for the bread to cool down before we eat entirely too much of it.


----------



## cmzaha

Crochet hats to fill orders from my Market yesterday. I keep wondering why I make soap.


----------



## Dawni

Went out for lunch... Steaks, by request.. Coz it's the 17th birthday of the love of my life, my first (and only for 14yrs lol) born, my big baby, my kuya (older bro in Filipino).

Before that, my aunts and cousins surprised him with cake, entering the house clapping and singing. He is after all, their first grandson and nephew. Check out his face(s) lol


----------



## Arimara

I failed at making honey roasted peanuts. My technique was way off as I only heated the sugar up to firm ball stage. Still, it was a tasty fail. Next time, I'll stick to what I know and make a toffee.


----------



## JackofallShaves

1) Worked on my labels today. 
2) Placed orders for plastic jars, bottles etc. from a couple of vendors to try out.
3) Ordered inkjet label samples from onlinelabels.com
4) Now just sipping on some Four Roses Single Barrel Bourbon.


----------



## shunt2011

Finally cleaning out my soap room (spare bedroom) and moving out to my witches den (enclosed/heated) carport.   Still haven't made soap since last March.  Need to get to it for all my shows starting in the spring.


----------



## Relle

Today I went to my fibre arts group, where mostly people crochet, I was  knitting a cowl today with acrylic even though the temperature was 32 degrees outside - hot, hot hot.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

I taught my first class over the internet today.  The students were in good spirits, but are not looking forward to an extended period of time at home.  As oceanography and marine biology graduate students, most were just starting to turn their attention to getting ready for a very active season of field studies of the local estuaries and marshes or experiments in the lab.


----------



## Lin19687

I got Compost in a new spot in front of my existing messy garden.  Then got some seeds in, all right at it was starting to snow


----------



## Lin19687

Cleaned out the old part of garden (still need to till another part) and got more compost to fill in new section plus a light topcoat for the old garden.
Temps were Mid 50º so super nice out and SUNNY !


----------



## Jersey Girl

Making stock for chicken soup


----------



## Misschief

Baking dinner rolls. The house will be smelling really good in the next hour or so.


----------



## Lin19687

Misschief said:


> Baking dinner rolls. The house will be smelling really good in the next hour or so.
> View attachment 44750


I am coming over, keep them warm !
lol


----------



## Misschief

They just went into the oven. Come on over!


----------



## Misschief

Buns are out of the oven and a Lazy Daisy Cake is in there now. I figured we need a sweet treat right about now. We'll have the buns with a bowl of Dutch Pea Soup for dinner with cake for dessert.


----------



## dibbles

@Misschief I'm jealous - those buns look so good! I have been trying to buy flour for weeks and there is none to be had anywhere around here (not that I've been out looking too many places, but still). No yeast either. Even Amazon and King Arthur are sold out online.


----------



## Jersey Girl

Misschief said:


> Buns are out of the oven and a Lazy Daisy Cake is in there now. I figured we need a sweet treat right about now. We'll have the buns with a bowl of Dutch Pea Soup for dinner with cake for dessert.
> 
> View attachment 44752



You are making me want to get my bread machine out of storage. Lol. Problem is I would just sit and eat it all as soon as it was done...with lots of yummy butter...


----------



## Misschief

dibbles said:


> @Misschief I'm jealous - those buns look so good! I have been trying to buy flour for weeks and there is none to be had anywhere around here (not that I've been out looking too many places, but still). No yeast either. Even Amazon and King Arthur are sold out online.


I always have yeast in the freezer; I buy it in a 2 lb package in my local bulk store. When my husband went shopping today (we needed to do a little stocking up), he found flour in the grocery store and, later, when he went to Costco, he said they had plenty. Rice, however, was nowhere to be found. (We do have a fairly large Asian community here.)


----------



## Arimara

Misschief said:


> Buns are out of the oven and a Lazy Daisy Cake is in there now. I figured we need a sweet treat right about now. We'll have the buns with a bowl of Dutch Pea Soup for dinner with cake for dessert.
> 
> View attachment 44752


What is Lazy Daisy Cake?


----------



## cmzaha

Absolutely Nothing. No, soap, no crocheting, no house cleaning, no cooking. Nope, nada Nothing!!


----------



## Misschief

Arimara said:


> What is Lazy Daisy Cake?


It's a hot milk cake (mix up the eggs and sugar, add the dry ingredients, then add hot milk and melted butter to the batter) topped with a mix of coconut, brown sugar, butter, and milk mixed together and heated until the brown sugar is melted. Then it's broiled until golden. It's an old recipe, from the 1940's apparently.

https://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/lazy-daisy-cake/


----------



## Mobjack Bay

@Misschief totally decadent!


----------



## Misschief

Mobjack Bay said:


> @Misschief totally decadent!


But sooooooooooo good!! I only had one piece but my husband told me it could be gone by morning. I may have to hide it.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

I bet it goes fast.  It would in my house, too!  I’ve had to placate myself with Girl Scout thin mints and Fig Newtons lately, but you’re inspiring me to bake.


----------



## Arimara

I will run that by my sis. She has a stand mixer that I don't know how to use and I can't find my hand mixer.


----------



## shunt2011

I've been isolated so long I have to find things to keep busy.   I go to work then home.  I made scones last night, marinated some chicken and pork chops and made a meatloaf.  Running out of flour though and none to be had at the grocery stores but got the last 10 lb bag of sugar.  Might have to think about venturing out to Costco to see if they have flour.  I've only made 1 trip to the grocery store so far.  Been hitting a small meat market that's been really well stocked for meats and veggies.

Hoping to get some soap made this weekend.  Though I have a feeling that my early shows may be cancelled.  We'll see.


----------



## Lin19687

YUMMMMM


----------



## Misschief

Mobjack Bay said:


> I bet it goes fast.  It would in my house, too!  I’ve had to placate myself with Girl Scout thin mints and Fig Newtons lately, but you’re inspiring me to bake.


At the very least, baking helps take my mind off the current world situation.


----------



## Sally Scheibner

Rune said:


> Sitting in front of the computer all day doing nothing. The morning was quite busy though, since I had to arrange a courier to pick up my parcel full of fragrance oils far away down there in Australia. So I struggeled a bit with the online services from different companies. But I have learned that all the companies that claim they are cheaper and better than regular services, they are definately not cheaper. So no discount freight at the discount freight companies, no. The cheapest and easiest to use is Australia Post. So I could have saved myself from frustration hours in front of the computer punching in all kinds of information, only to discover that I'm out of area where they deliver, in the wrong country, too expensive, etc, etc.
> 
> I was going to plant some tulips and hyacinths outside. Just because they were on sale at the grocery store, I bought some onions, or what you call them. But I had no energy for planting today. I'm pretty sure both tulips and hyacinths will die in this climate zone. But since it was bought locally, it might work. But that is no guarantee. I bought an apple tree with red leaves once. When I came home with it and read the label, the climate zone did not match where I am. I planted it anyway, it did just grow a little bit, and eventually died after a few years. And that tree was sold from a local garden shop.
> 
> I have changed my mind, actually. I will plant the tulips and hyacinths on my grandmother's grave instead. So I hope they survive. I have no idea if they will come up year after year. They have stopped writing such things on the packages. They did wrote that they could also come up next year. I'm not sure what that means. So we'll see. Generally I don't see the point of planting things that don't come up year after year. A waste of time, labour and money.
> 
> A few days ago I helped a friend of mine planting some flowers. Not seeds, but flowers in small pots. And it was the type that dies for never to show up again. That is the only thing they sell around here. They earn more, since you have to buy new onces each year. But I told my friend - what's the point of planting this crap? She totally agreed, but lives in a house after her dead grandparents, and just until they sort out what shall be done with the house, if it will be sold or what. So she sees no point in planting something durable if she is only staying there in max one year more anyway. So it was only for her pleasure this summer. A very good point. It is by the way total war between the heirs of that house. Fake testaments and you name it. Well, it is only the aunt of my friend that is totally crazy and unbelievably greedy. But one person is enough to start a war.
> 
> I have also been filling up even more shopping carts at a handful of online places. As if I don't have enough full shopping carts here and there. I think I must have like 100 carts full of stuff. I never can deside what and where to buy stuff. But I did buy something today. I bought KOH for making liquid soap, some pigments and something else to fill up my quota for customs free import. I really can't remember what I bought. I have to check. Okey. I bought KOH + black and red oxide, kaolin clay, citric acid and sodium bicarbonate (to make sodium citrate) and PH paper, from Laborladen.de in Germany. Really cheap, 500 grams in total of iron oxides (black and red) for 3,44 Euro/$4. They don't have a lot of supplies though. I think they have a lot more that what's on their webshop, because I read that they had 30.000 chemicals.
> 
> So now I need ultramarine pigment, some micas and some clays + different natural colorants. Some shops have something you really, really want, but lacks something you really need. Other have something you need, but not something you desperately want. I wish I could find a shop that has it all. Well, oh, I remember. There is a big one in England. Maybe Bonnymans? I must check. No, that is a chemical supply store. Hmm, what is the name of the store I'm thinking about..... They have some single, square soap molds with their logo on, in blue color. It starts on H, I'm sure. Ok, intensive googling again, as if I had not done anything else today.
> 
> G Baldwin & Co, that is the name of the store. Web: Baldwins.co.uk. It was not starting with H, that is Holland&Barrett, a health food store. But Baldwin's, they have a huuuuuge lot of stuff. Maybe not to wonder, since they have traded since 1844! Well, I guess I will fill up another cart before the day is over. I am making progress, since I today did actually both fill up a cart and paid it in the same day, instead of the usual fill up and forget-method.
> 
> Now it's time for the last cup of coffee and a cigarett outdoors. It is so nice here since it is daylight even at night. But slightly dark since it is dark clouds outside. But it usually is almost as in the middle of the day. Some places even sunshine at night. That is what I love the most about the arctic summers - the total lack of depressing darkness.



You must be in southern Australia if you see Antarctic summer light. Always been fascinated w/Australian and aboriginal history. Bet it’s tough getting all soap ingredients. Have you used any local animal fats that none of us ‘others’ use? Made some catfish soap with bacon grease & a pinch of garden bloodmeal. Can’t wait to go fishing!


----------



## Arimara

I watched some YT and  have a cart of hair products I need to buy.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

After a day at the computer, I took a walk and visited with our horses.

The salt marshes around the real Mobjack Bay and some pretty fabulous clouds:











Meet Pony, and there's Chip in the background:


----------



## GGMA0317

Those clouds in that gorgeous blue sky are so relaxing❣


----------



## Dahila

I had made Hungarian gulash soup with dumplings and cleaned a bit then researched some information.  Recolored the hair cause roots were terrible


----------



## Jersey Girl

I made soap, planed and beveled soap, took pics of soap, cleaned the bathroom, took a nap.  Lol


----------



## msunnerstood

This is what I did last night


----------



## TheDebby

I've been working on banners for websites (Just a simple dtp job)


----------



## earlene

Catching up on SMF and had the best pizza I've eaten in more than 8 months.  

Good luck on your test, *msunnerstood*.  I was tested April 30th before I left Texas and go the results on Sunday.  

I am still awaiting news from my baby brother regarding test results of my SIL's sisters (we sort of grew up together - we all played together in our early years.)



msunnerstood said:


> This is what I did last night
> 
> View attachment 45715


----------



## msunnerstood

earlene said:


> Catching up on SMF and had the best pizza I've eaten in more than 8 months.
> 
> Good luck on your test, *msunnerstood*.  I was tested April 30th before I left Texas and go the results on Sunday.
> 
> I am still awaiting news from my baby brother regarding test results of my SIL's sisters (we sort of grew up together - we all played together in our early years.)


Both myself and My son tested Negative so good news. Just must be a bronchitis or something that has kept me so sick. 
Hope yours and your families are and will be negative as well.


----------



## TheDebby

I washed my hair so I can dye the ends today. (wash out dye)


----------



## Mobjack Bay

earlene said:


> Catching up on SMF and had the best pizza I've eaten in more than 8 months.
> 
> Good luck on your test, *msunnerstood*.  I was tested April 30th before I left Texas and go the results on Sunday.
> 
> I am still awaiting news from my baby brother regarding test results of my SIL's sisters (we sort of grew up together - we all played together in our early years.)


It's so nice to see you back on the forum.  I hope you're staying well.

@msunnerstood - that's good news about you testing negative.  I hope you start feely better soon!


----------



## MarnieSoapien

Started researching possible Master's programs. I haven't set foot in a classroom since 2004, the idea of going back is daunting. Not to mention the program that is the most interesting to me would likely require I spend 8-12 months living abroad... which weighs heavily on me since I have 2 kids (one is a special needs kiddo) ages 7 and 5. More research is required.


----------



## Lin19687

Just working 7 days a week. Cut one of the 2 jobs that I do during the weekdays as it was just too much.
Which.... Leaves me time in the afternoon to make bread 
So today I will search for sourdough recipe to make this week.


----------



## shunt2011

msunnerstood said:


> Both myself and My son tested Negative so good news. Just must be a bronchitis or something that has kept me so sick.
> Hope yours and your families are and will be negative as well.


Bronchitis and Sinus Infections have had me down several since November. The doctors I work with were sure I had had COVID.    I haven't had the COVID test but have had two antibody tests and both have been negative.


----------



## Jasmin

I processed a lot of my garden herbs today. Put the dried herbs in pots, froze some into ice cubes, canned some tomato sauce that I had made earlier this week, and did a lot of organizing (you know, when you look at your over-abundant stuff and try to remember where to put it back or just make new space to stuff the stuff.)


----------



## AliOop

@Jasmin thank you, what a great reminder about freezing herbs into ice cubes. I should do that with some of mine today!


----------



## Jasmin

I am a bit cautious because it's almost October. There might come an accidental frost and I don't want to lose precious herbs to some early frost. So I try to hurry up a bit. When the winter will remain warm (which can also happen) then there will be an extra harvest of herbs this year. I hope so.


----------



## Argie

We had snow two days ago, and tomorrow it will be 76. I am hoping for that, as I need to wash my garden pots before storing them and then put away the hose. I am still moving rather slowly after total hip replacement surgery. Today I worked at church in the morning (secretary/treasurer), went to a meeting in the afternoon, and I am painting scenes on little plastic pumpkins this evening for a craft fair. Have not done much soapmaking since the surgery, as I want to be more steady on my feet for safety. Hoping to make a few batches by the end of the month to be ready for Christmas.


----------



## AmazonCowgirl

Today I threw some rye grass seed out in the pastures for the goats to have forage since we finally have some rain in Texas. I also fed my bottle calves with goat milk and bred a doe and listening to church online today. Going to work on some orders and making a batch of soap for an order this afternoon. Always busy when you have a goat farm and soap business!


----------



## Misschief

@AmazonCowgirl that sounds way busier than I want to be today. I had my flu shot yesterday and am feeling a little queasy.

That said, I'm baking bread today. This one, in particular:  









						5 Reasons to Love Norwegian Bread - Sunny Gandara
					

As a typical bread-loving Norwegian, it can be difficult to live in a country that is protein obsessed and deathly afraid of carbs. But it didn’t stop me from making today’s recipe of whole grain, multi-seeded loaves of bread.




					sunnygandara.com
				




I started it yesterday, now it needs to rest for a couple of hours, before getting it into the pans for the final rise.


----------



## cmzaha

Had to dig through my remaining box of EO's. I am actually making deodorants today for an order, and also making up a very small batch of my Rescue Oil. These are the only two things I still make since I am still not ready to give up my recipes so someone else can make them for me.

I actually had to give in and buy a few oils including Tamanu and of course, I finally found mine in the back of the freezer. Knew I had the darn bottle of it... I keep my deodorant base made up in bulk and in the freezer so it is easy. I did keep most of my supplies for making it because my granddaughter and I only use my deodorant sticks. I have a few customers that still call me and buy several at a time.


----------



## AmazonCowgirl

cmzaha said:


> Had to dig through my remaining box of EO's. I am actually making deodorants today for an order, and also making up a very small batch of my Rescue Oil. These are the only two things I still make since I am still not ready to give up my recipes so someone else can make them for me.
> 
> I actually had to give in and buy a few oils including Tamanu and of course, I finally found mine in the back of the freezer. Knew I had the darn bottle of it... I keep my deodorant base made up in bulk and in the freezer so it is easy. I did keep most of my supplies for making it because my granddaughter and I only use my deodorant sticks. I have a few customers that still call me and buy several at a time.


What is your favorite deodorant scents? I just added deodorants to my product line and people are buying them like crazy but wanting new scent options and I have no idea.


----------



## AmazonCowgirl

Misschief said:


> @AmazonCowgirl that sounds way busier than I want to be today. I had my flu shot yesterday and am feeling a little queasy.
> 
> That said, I'm baking bread today. This one, in particular:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 Reasons to Love Norwegian Bread - Sunny Gandara
> 
> 
> As a typical bread-loving Norwegian, it can be difficult to live in a country that is protein obsessed and deathly afraid of carbs. But it didn’t stop me from making today’s recipe of whole grain, multi-seeded loaves of bread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunnygandara.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started it yesterday, now it needs to rest for a couple of hours, before getting it into the pans for the final rise.


Wow! That bread sounds amazing. Now I want to bake bread instead of make soap! Look what you did! lol I'm gonna save that recipe though.


----------



## Misschief

AmazonCowgirl said:


> Wow! That bread sounds amazing. Now I want to bake bread instead of make soap! Look what you did! lol I'm gonna save that recipe though.


LOL.. Allow me to inspire you even more. Mine just came out of the oven.


----------



## cmzaha

AmazonCowgirl said:


> What is your favorite deodorant scents? I just added deodorants to my product line and people are buying them like crazy but wanting new scent options and I have no idea.


Lemongrass, Lavender, Tea Tree, and Tea Tree/Lemongrass mix, and Dragon's Blood was my top seller. I sold a lot of DB to men. I do not sell anymore since I am out of business, other than the few customers that still call me. For me it is strictly un-fragranced I cannot use any EO or fragrance in Deo sticks, absolutely No Baking Soda


----------



## Catscankim

Well, I was on here earlier so I looked up @Misschief bread recipe, then looked up a lot of bread recipes after LOL. I have made bread in the past, then got a breadmaker, which makes your house smell great, but weird bread. Been stockpiling yeast packets lately, so maybe making bread is in my near future...

I canned soup and stock that I made yesterday. So I have 3 more quarts of stock and one quart of tortilla soup. The rest is in the fridge to bring to work tomorrow.

I am currently dehydrating mushrooms, because mushroom powder is good in every dish.

Weird thing today though. I had just set my alarm (and started looking up bread recipes LOL), and someone knocked on the door, then rang the ring doorbell. It was a woman and there was a white car in my neighbors driveway. Watching the ring doorbell and seeing that she and the car were a few houses down, I opened the door figuring they left yet another card or something.

She jogs back (not a small woman), but stops at the end of my driveway and asks if she can have permission to walk through my back yard to see if their drone landed back there. The guy gets out of the little white car, they look sincere so I walked them back through my yard and my neighbors yard. She says "I don't want to walk back there, they don't know me"....I'm like well they know me. The guy has a gadget in his hand for the drone. They stayed in my yard as I looked around in the neighbors yard (they weren't home anyway).

It was just weird though, they didn't really look for it. I pointed over to my bougainvillea and said jokingly "you are welcome to look in there" she's like no, not going near that". (its a really sharp, thorny bush common around here). She gave me her phone number in case I found it, and they left.

Probably harmless. Or maybe I scared them away being that this is the Gunshine state LOL and I had my baby in the back of my jeans, and had a shirt on with a picture of an AR-15 on the front...i've never shot an AR, it's just a really comfortable shirt that I only wear around the house.

If it wasn't harmless, at least my house alarm went off while they were there, that I had to run in to turn it off, my baby girl in the back of my jeans, and my tshirt with an AR15 pic on the front LOL.

I thought it was harmless until I sat around mulling about it for a bit inside. Like I was looking for it more than they were. I dunno.

So I guess while I am here talking about me lol, this will be my new puppy. He is my friends dog that is too much for her right now. Tonka might be a little much for me too, but she has a 3 year old and wants him in a good home. I'm getting a fence (in 4 weeks, just filed the permit YAY). We just need a few play-dates. Just too big for me to be like "yeah, drop him off" lol.

Meet Tonka the Cane Corso Mastiff (who is so sweet, he doesn't know he can get out of the baby gate and lets other dogs sit on him). But fierce protectors of the home


----------



## AliOop

Today is my best friend's (my DH's) birthday, and we've had a fantastic day! I took a comp day from work, so the first order of business was to stay up late last night and then sleep in this morning.  Then I made  our favorite breakfast: crispy bacon cooked in the oven, super crispy hash browns, and two eggs over easy. Oh, and coffee made in our 1960's Sunbeam percolator from locally roasted beans. Our only slight divergence in the breakfast menu is that his coffee is black, and mine has coconut cream and the Vital Proteins chocolate-flavored collagen peptides. Don't judge! 

After digesting a bit, we rode our bikes down to the local greenbelt, which goes for miles and miles along the river. It was an absolutely perfect fall day: not too hot, not too cold, no wind, bright blue skies, colored leaves on the trees... just superb! Oh, and none of the crowds that are usually out on the weekends... just an open path and a few friendly walkers with their doggies.

After we got home and rested a bit, I made an early dinner of bacon-wrapped filets, pan-fried garlicky asparagus, and homemade rhubarb-applesauce. I would have wrapped the asparagus in bacon, too, but figured that might be a bit much. Wait, can there ever be too much bacon?! 

He requested buttered popcorn for dessert while watching a movie.... aaaand there *might* be some GF double-stuffed Oreos that he doesn't know about that might make an appearance with the popcorn.   He will get his real birthday cake on Saturday when a bunch of friends will come over for dessert and some card games, or maybe dominos.

His presents were a bunch of mounted photos from his older photo albums: his mom, his dad, his kids when they were little, and of course, some of our favorite wedding pictures. He says it's been a great day, and I concur.


----------



## Misschief

AliOop said:


> Today is my best friend's (my DH's) birthday, and we've had a fantastic day! I took a comp day from work, so the first order of business was to stay up late last night and then sleep in this morning.  Then I made  our favorite breakfast: crispy bacon cooked in the oven, super crispy hash browns, and two eggs over easy. Oh, and coffee made in our 1960's Sunbeam percolator from locally roasted beans. Our only slight divergence in the breakfast menu is that his coffee is black, and mine has coconut cream and the Vital Proteins chocolate-flavored collagen peptides. Don't judge!
> 
> After digesting a bit, we rode our bikes down to the local greenbelt, which goes for miles and miles along the river. It was an absolutely perfect fall day: not too hot, not too cold, no wind, bright blue skies, colored leaves on the trees... just superb! Oh, and none of the crowds that are usually out on the weekends... just an open path and a few friendly walkers with their doggies.
> 
> After we got home and rested a bit, I made an early dinner of bacon-wrapped filets, pan-fried garlicky asparagus, and homemade rhubarb-applesauce. I would have wrapped the asparagus in bacon, too, but figured that might be a bit much. Wait, can there ever be too much bacon?!
> 
> He requested buttered popcorn for dessert while watching a movie.... aaaand there *might* be some GF double-stuffed Oreos that he doesn't know about that might make an appearance with the popcorn.   He will get his real birthday cake on Saturday when a bunch of friends will come over for dessert and some card games, or maybe dominos.
> 
> His presents were a bunch of mounted photos from his older photo albums: his mom, his dad, his kids when they were little, and of course, some of our favorite wedding pictures. He says it's been a great day, and I concur.


Happy birthday to your DH!! It sounds like the perfect day! And, no, there can never be too much bacon! (I even have a lip balm flavour oil called Makin' Bacon!)


----------

